#ubuntu-discuss 2013-06-03
<cease> BITCH
<cease> CUNT
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-06-04
<spammer> niggers
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-06-07
<SuperLag> Have the rolling release models been approved? or is it still up in the air?
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-06-08
<maxiaojun> Ubuntu seems more buggy than Windows these days, any idea?
<yellabs-r2> 35 people, well for an discussion thats okey..
<yellabs-r2> i guess...
<yellabs-r2> what kind of people are in this channel, decision making folks ?
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-06-04
<spear> Hi all
<spear> anyone knows what drwxrwxrwx+ means?
<spear> that's the output of a directory
<spear> I know rwx. But I don't know what + means.
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-06-08
<nytelife> sup
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-06-01
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> good evening guys
<lotuspsychje> sssstttt
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-06-02
<lotuspsychje> good morning guys
<wafflejock> lotuspsychje, always a sign I need to get to sleep soon, g'morning though
<lotuspsychje> wafflejock: hey mate :p
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hello
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: hi
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, hey^3
<BluesKaj> Hey lotuspsychje, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> greetings BluesKaj
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-06-03
<lotuspsychje> good morning guys
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Mark-Shuttleworth-Introduces-Snappy-Ubuntu-Core-at-Internet-of-Things-World-2015-483125.shtml
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> afternoon to all
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/You-Can-Now-Install-and-Test-Unity-8-and-Mir-in-Any-Supported-Ubuntu-OS-483206.shtml
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lordievader> o/
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: hello mate
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/You-Can-Now-Install-and-Test-Unity-8-and-Mir-in-Any-Supported-Ubuntu-OS-483206.shtml
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: hows plasma running? :p
<lordievader> Meh, Unity.
<lordievader> Still running Plasma4 as my main desktop here. Qt5 and Plasma5 are not very well supported by Gentoo.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lordievader> But it runs fine on the netboot I have.
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lordievader> That is not a typo btw ;)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> histo: found the channel, welcome mate
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: good evening
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje
 * lotuspsychje loves user desktops http://www.deviantart.com/browse/all/customization/screenshots/nix/
<histo> lotuspsychje: driving right now I'll  be present later. oh and hello everyone
<lotuspsychje> histo: be carefull on the road :p
<lotuspsychje> nothing can beat linux desktop originality
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: *****you are the 30th user, congrats *****
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | OerHeks to use on your new ssd :p
<ubot5> OerHeks to use on your new ssd :p: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (vivid), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<lordievader> Preload is usually a good idea.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: yeah i use it on my system, rocketfast :p
<histo> discard
<lotuspsychje> histo: i hear the best fstab trick is relatime for desktop use
<histo> lotuspsychje: I just noatime,discard on mine
<lotuspsychje> histo: wich brand of ssd you have?
<OerHeks> I want to know what the security about noatime differs from no tweak.
<OerHeks> Is there a function that relies on accestime?
<lotuspsychje> i heared from a server guy, that relatime is best to use for ssd on desktop
<lotuspsychje> for server use its different
<lotuspsychje> and discard can break things
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: http://linux.koolsolutions.com/2009/01/30/installing-linux-on-usb-part-4-noatime-and-relatime-mount-options/
<histo> lotuspsychje: I don't even remember. corsair I think whatever was cheap at the time. Let me see if I can find out
<histo> lotuspsychje: SanDisk
<histo> I have corsair's at work
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-06-04
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<histo> hola
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> ruenoak, pikos hi
<ruenoak> hey hows it going
<lotuspsychje> ruenoak: all good here and you?
<ruenoak> ya all good
<lotuspsychje> im trying to get all #ubuntu supporters here
<lotuspsychje> we always do support
<lotuspsychje> but never have a chance to talk to each other
<lotuspsychje> histo: hi mate :p
<histo> ahh
<lordievader> There is no #ubuntu-offtopic?
<histo> didn't know what you were doing with this room
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: offtopic is too crowdy
<lotuspsychje> and not all supporters there
<lotuspsychje> and this channel was never very active
<ruenoak> I don't see allot of activity but maybe I am here at the wrong times
<lotuspsychje> so im trying to gather only the nice guys volunteers
<lotuspsychje> ruenoak: yeah timezones :p
<lotuspsychje> so here we can chitchat about ubuntu support and other nice ubuntu topics
<lotuspsychje> histo: what was your ssd brand again?
<histo> lotuspsychje: SanDisk
<histo> cheap
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> i still have an old transcend 8gig
<lotuspsychje> with ubuntu64bit and goes rocketfast
<histo> lotuspsychje: but this 5 year old laptop boots in about 7 seconds
<lotuspsychje> my netbook has samsung evo 840
<lotuspsychje> histo: yeah, old or new ssd are lighting on linux :p
<lotuspsychje> histo: you running preload?
<histo> http://ark.intel.com/products/40739/Intel-Pentium-Processor-T4400-1M-Cache-2_20-GHz-800-MHz-FSB-Socket-P
 * histo needs a new laptop
<histo> lotuspsychje: no
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: welcome :p
<EriC^^> thx :p
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | histo nice with ssd's
<ubot5> histo nice with ssd's: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (vivid), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<histo> lotuspsychje: the system is pretty quick without that.
<histo> I just need to get cpu virtualization support on my next laptop
<lotuspsychje> histo: for what purpose
<lotuspsychje> popey: we had a user here yesterday asking if he can install cinnamon on ubuntu-mate, would you know that?
<histo> lotuspsychje: I muck around with vms quite a bit.
<popey> lotuspsychje: not sure why you're asking me :)
<histo> s/vms/VMs/
<lotuspsychje> popey: i saw you on  the topic change of #ubuntu-mate
<popey> the standard answer to any "can I install..." is "is it in the repo?" "if not, is there a ppa?" etc
<popey> no, more that it's a very generic question, not specific to mate, is what I mean
<lotuspsychje> ok
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Retina> hell fellas
<Retina> how are you doing tonight?
<Retina> I want to discuss something
<Retina> :)
<Retina> what do you think kali tools on ubuntu 15.04 desktop
<lordievader> Retina: Use 'em in a vm.
<Retina> lordievader why not install directly every tools?
<daftykins> i think if you want Kali, use Kali - if you want Ubuntu - use Ubuntu
<Retina> will it create security leak on system?
<Retina> :) I want some kali tools on ubuntu
<daftykins> why
<daftykins> they're probably designed to work properly with Kali
<lordievader> No, but it is good to have a clean machine.
<lordievader> Set up a vm with Kali Linux, everything is preinstalled. No need to do any configuration yourself.
<OerHeks> If you want to impress your future employer, install them all :-D
<daftykins> if i were an employer i would be more impressed at using those tools for legitimate purposes, not just having them installed ;)
<lordievader> OerHeks: Just having them is not enough. Knowing how to use them, that is the trick ;)
<OerHeks> Yeah oke, i wouldn't install them anyway, as one should use them in single user mode AFAIK
<OerHeks> first backtrack, now cali, is there a followup yet?
<lordievader> Kali is Backtrack. They renamed it.
<tsimonq2> There is a Google+ community for Ubuntu! https://plus.google.com/communities/107299007624972266094
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-06-05
<lotuspsychje> good evening
<OerHeks> :-)
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: late awake also :p
<lotuspsychje> cant sleep here, and formatting a friends pc with trusty :p
<OerHeks> ssst dog sleeps
<lotuspsychje> oops
 * lotuspsychje throws cookies to daftykins 
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> harro
<daftykins> masochist as ever, i strolled back in there earlier today
<OerHeks> strange wurms http://rt.com/usa/264857-texas-floods-worms-mystery/
<daftykins> o0
<daftykins> i'm talking to a friend from Texas right now
<lotuspsychje> -_-
<lotuspsychje> the aliens are comming
<OerHeks> No, leaving :-D
<lotuspsychje> lolz
 * OerHeks loves to go upstream
 * lotuspsychje looks up oO
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: your worms got bigger: https://www.google.be/search?q=sinkholes&biw=1317&bih=673&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=fexwVY3rA7LA7AbdloD4Dw&ved=0CB4QsAQ
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: welcome
<ObrienDave> greetings all. thanks for the invite \o/
<lotuspsychje> the idea is we doing always support, but never have a chance to talk to each other
<lotuspsychje> so here we are :p
<ObrienDave> nice to see some familiar nicks
<lotuspsychje> yeah, the nicest support volunteers
<lotuspsychje> and this channel really needed a revival
<ObrienDave> sometimes my fingers get the better of me LOL
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ObrienDave> the old saying, open mouth, insert fingers LOL
<lotuspsychje> :O
<ObrienDave> or is it insert foot?
<lotuspsychje> is that a trick question?
<ObrienDave> LOL i told someone, the only time i take my foot out of my mouth is to change feet ;P
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: well and me
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> (re: nicest)
<daftykins> :D
<ObrienDave> ;P
<daftykins> ObrienDave: welcome, welcome indeed \o/
<ObrienDave> thanks bud. appreciate it
<daftykins> i have learnt to have occasional /parts when it becomes too much
<lotuspsychje> dont forget to set to favs
<daftykins> ^
<ObrienDave> already done :)
<daftykins> we need to kick Eric again
<daftykins> he keeps forgetting
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<daftykins> or he doesn't enjoy my whining ;)
<lotuspsychje> maybe he doesnt like the funny chitchat
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ObrienDave> some people's children ;P
<lotuspsychje> only serious support!!!!
<ObrienDave> where? when? ;P
<lotuspsychje> and quality ubuntu chat
 * lotuspsychje looks at topic
<ObrienDave> darn ;P (re-read topic)
<ObrienDave> munchies, biaf
<lotuspsychje> !willy
<ubot5> It is spelt !wiLy :)
<lotuspsychje> some new factoid toyz
<ObrienDave> !42
<ubot5> 42 is the answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<ObrienDave> \o/
<ObrienDave> nap time. l8r all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lotuspsychje> good evening folks
<lotuspsychje> alot of users in #ubuntu lately 1823 oO
<OerHeks> but #archlinux #python and ##linux have more users, #ubunti is not nr1 anymore
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: well ##linux is understandable because it holds many distros
<lotuspsychje> wow arch 2000
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, that just shows arch is tried by a lot of users, but I don't think a lot stay with it ...a lot of ppl in the chat also indicates a lot of problems :-)
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: yeah think so too, the mood is very different over there
<BluesKaj> I'll bet you tried tried it  lotuspsychje , right ?
<lotuspsychje> arch or the chat :p
<BluesKaj> arch
<lotuspsychje> ah yes ive installed it once, also variants od arch like that pentesting distro
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: my first distro was a low redhat with gnome
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys movietime :p
<lotuspsychje> with the lady
<lotuspsychje> cheers
<BluesKaj> yeah I did too, but arch didn't do much for me, after all the hype I heard, it was just another distro, nothing special
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-06-06
<ObrienDave> oh, let me guess, strangeness in #u tonight ;P
<OerHeks> Openstack, love it ...
<ObrienDave> lol
<daftykins> just some noobs trying to install things on broken setups again by the looks of it
<OerHeks> but don't know a thing as i never tried to connect 7-10 servers
<ObrienDave> shame on you ;P
<OerHeks> reinstall saves us time too...
<ObrienDave> and headaches
<OerHeks> eh, i have 5 desktops now, ObrienDave. all duo cores, mostly 100 mbit
<OerHeks> but that is no fun
<daftykins> i definitely don't have the patience to sort that guys broken packages out :)
<OerHeks> !details
<ubot5> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<OerHeks> oh
<ObrienDave> OerHeks, glutton for punishment? ;P
<ObrienDave> daftykins, you're a brave man :))
<daftykins> we seem to have the class clowns in tonight
<daftykins> heh, just silly i think
<daftykins> i should /part and regain my sanity
<daftykins> yeah i should totally not have mentioned dd to this guy
<ObrienDave> adding fuel to the fire? ;P
<daftykins> you know that situation where the user is here at point A, you know that you need to lead them through point B to get to point C... but the effort required is just way too much? :>
<daftykins> can't save 'em all :)
<ObrienDave> oh yea, that's about the time my fingers get me into trouble ;P
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi lordievader
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> fine thanks lordievader, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good. Cooled off a lot during the night :)
<BluesKaj> yes, same here, 2C overnight here
<ObrienDave> *sigh* and so it begins ;P
<daftykins> haha
<OerHeks> welcome to the weekend full of drunk and funny people
<ObrienDave> to quote daftykins, you can't save them all from themselves :P
<daftykins> :D
<ObrienDave> maybe i should get drunk ;P
<OerHeks> That is funny .. no?
<daftykins> do you guys play much pool where you're from? the snooker table sorta game. i wonder if #ubuntu support has an optimum drinking level just like pool play does? :>
<ObrienDave> it would be funnier if i was drunk ;P
 * ObrienDave has been playing ALL billiard games for over 50 years ;P
<daftykins> =]
<ObrienDave> 8-ball, 9-ball, 3-ball, billiards, snooker, straight pool. you name it, i've played it :)
<OerHeks> lot of pooltables here in Haarlem.
<daftykins> mmm we only get the two sets of colours, red and yellow, over here
<ObrienDave> only one i'm not very good at is 3-cushion billiards
<daftykins> :>
<ObrienDave> only because i've played it 5 or 6 times in 50 years ;P
<daftykins> there's an old billiards table with the little white and black figures at a pub we sometimes went to here, but the scoring is way too tough to keep up with when drinking
<daftykins> so cruel to rack up thousands of points then mess up and be back to 0 :)
<ObrienDave> they don't have the overhead bead counter?
<daftykins> yeah :)
<daftykins> but you know, when you're at a certain level of drinking you can easily forget which colour you are in Pool - or whether you were top or bottom on that
<daftykins> those are some of the funniest evenings, playing doubles pool with a friend of mine
<daftykins> it gets to either his shot or mine, we walk around the table for a while... then walk up to one another and whisper "which colour were we?"
<ObrienDave> lol
<ObrienDave> been there, done that ;P
<daftykins> :D
<ObrienDave> vodka time ;P
<daftykins> :O
<ObrienDave> it's either that or lose more hair than i already have LOL
<OerHeks> "loosing hair in Colorado"
<ObrienDave> no, losing hair in #ubuntu ;P
<daftykins> ah i see
<daftykins> i'm almost tempted to rejoin and look but...
<ObrienDave> NO! DON'T DO IT! ;P
<daftykins> =]
<ObrienDave> oh boy, seen this nick before TheC4mel
<OerHeks> mk270 thing iirc
<ObrienDave> seems familiar
<ObrienDave> BTW vodka does make it funnier ;P
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> i don't think i can drink the stuff anymore, that was my gateway drink as a kid
<daftykins> the one you are repulsed by even the smell of eventually
<histo> silly internet went down for two days
<daftykins> wow! that's pretty bad
<daftykins> had some rough weather recently where you are?
<histo> No just BS with the provider.
<daftykins> :/
<histo> I call them they blame my equipment. I call them again more irate and explain to the retard that it's not my equipment. They finally get off their lazy ass and reset whatever
<histo> Sorry didn't know coc was inplace in here
<daftykins> did a bot slap you or something 0o
<daftykins> that was my local ISP's strategy often too, blame your hardware first so you go away :D
<ObrienDave> i think all ISP have the same troubleshooting script
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<OerHeks> heya lotus
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: hello mate :p
<OerHeks> góódmorning
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> im babysitting for someone who went clubbing
<lotuspsychje> kid sleeps now irc :p
<OerHeks> nice, now don type out loud
 * lotuspsychje doesnt mate a sound
<ObrienDave> no using the original IBM PC keyboard ;P
<ObrienDave> moar vodka, daftykins ;P
<ObrienDave> and it's not getting funnier ;P
<OerHeks> I am sorry.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<daftykins> XD
<OerHeks> Mea Culpa, mea maxima culpa
<daftykins> so there *is* an optimum drinking #ubuntu ratio
 * lotuspsychje likes wodka redbull
 * OerHeks is on coffee with canesugar
<ObrienDave> no, the guy said the ISO failed the integrity check and someone insists he MD5 it anyway. sheesh
<ObrienDave> more vodka ;P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ObrienDave> ooooooo i have cinnamon whiskey in the freezer! yummers
<lotuspsychje> so far for quality ubuntu discussions :p
<ObrienDave> LOL yea, i guess :)
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/06/tickr-open-source-desktop-rss-news-ticker
<lotuspsychje> there, now were up to date again
<ObrienDave> hmm, i never did quite get the RSS thing. if i want news i can find it
<lotuspsychje> well the rss app for ubuntu phone is pretty handy for me
<ObrienDave> how is ubuntu-phone? i'm kinda getting tired of android
<lotuspsychje> very nice
<lotuspsychje> i run devel-proposed on my nexus7 (tablet)
<lotuspsychje> and runs very smooth
<ObrienDave> cool, i'll be getting new phone now that i've finished the move to denver. any suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> the new BQ phone, or that meizu
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: check #ubuntu-touch topic
<lotuspsychje> for now touch run mostly on nexus devices but many other projects also worked on
<ObrienDave> k, tnx
<OerHeks> There is no ubuntu phone announced in the US, is it?
<lotuspsychje> i read there was a 3rd brand will announce soon
<lotuspsychje> not sure where ive read that
<lotuspsychje> ans not sure it will be US
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: http://askubuntu.com/questions/574932/when-is-ubuntu-phone-touch-coming-to-the-u-s
<lotuspsychje> twitter: Now this is exciting! “@omgubuntu: Btw, USA folk, you'll get news about your very own #UbuntuPhone from an as-yet-unnamed OEM in June ;)”
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-06-07
<lotuspsychje> good sunday morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<saladin442> hello
<lotuspsychje> saladin442: hi
<saladin442>  lotuspsychje: do you use android emulators on linux?
<lotuspsychje> saladin442: no sorry, never used it
<saladin442>  lotuspsychje: how about command-line video editer?
<lotuspsychje> !info openshot | saladin442
<ubot5> saladin442: openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1.1 (vivid), package size 21223 kB, installed size 55704 kB
<saladin442> wow! is it command-line supported? cause i am blind, and cannot use the graphical user interface to edit video, maybe using the command line will work, since i just have to maybe set the time (from xx minutes and xx seconds to xx minutes and xx seconds) and then do the cutting
<BluesKaj> Good Day folks
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hi mate
<saladin442> hi folks
<saladin442> good day
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje
<BluesKaj> hi saladin442
<saladin442> BluesKaj: where do you come from? and am i allowed to ask this question? lol
<BluesKaj> saladin442, ask away
<BluesKaj> saladin442, Canada here, and you?
<saladin442> anyone know how to make pidgin display it's chat in a seperate window instead of in tabbs?
<saladin442> i mean every  chats are in seperate windwo
<lotuspsychje> saladin442: ubuntu support questions are best to ask in #ubuntu
<saladin442> o ok.
<BluesKaj> oops sorry saladin442 , I gave you the wrong impression
<saladin442> nononono, it's true
<saladin442> this is not for support, this is fun!
<lotuspsychje> yep ubuntu discussions here
<BluesKaj> never used pidgin , so I wouldn't know anyway
<saladin442> wait..
<saladin442> i am back
<saladin442> it is working!
<saladin442> pidgin
<saladin442> btw, do you like command-line or graphical user interface?
<BluesKaj> depends, I use muon mostly as a reference for package info, otherwise for most install removal etc I use the cli
<saladin442> do you use fbcmd?
<BluesKaj> fb?
<saladin442> yes. facebook command-line
<BluesKaj> I barely use facebook
<BluesKaj> only because my kids are on it, so we communicate with it sometimes
<saladin442> twitter?
<BluesKaj> not me
<saladin442> i see...
<saladin442> are you windows user then?
<BluesKaj> very seldom
<saladin442> that's good!
<saladin442> do you know any software that emulates piano on linux?
<BluesKaj> my wife uses a windows pc
<saladin442> why don't recommend her to use linux?
<BluesKaj> no, sorry ...I don't use a pc to create sounds , I just listen to them
<BluesKaj> she's a "windows person" and prefers familiarity
<saladin442> yeah. no prob. so you started with linux in this computer world?
<BluesKaj> nope, msdos, then 3.1, 4.1, 95, 98,xp ...then linux ...how about you?
<saladin442> started with XP, then 2010 used win7, and then 8, 8.1 and then linux on 2014.
<saladin442> how was msdos? everything on command line?
<BluesKaj> mostly it was used mostly making reports from testing with instruments
<saladin442> since what version of windows people can use internet?
<BluesKaj> I think windows 95
<BluesKaj>  generally, there were applications for internet connection in 4.1 iirc , but not for us ..we didn't get email until w95 where I worked
<saladin442> i see. you know, i was born a year after win95 was released.
<saladin442> haha
<saladin442> so i din't know about that info.
<BluesKaj> I didn't have personal computer at home until 1999, when finally became affordable
<BluesKaj> we had no internet in our community until the early 90s
 * ObrienDave waves from Colorado, USA
<BluesKaj> Hi ObrienDave, greetings from North East Ontario, Canada
<ObrienDave> are we having fun yet? ;P
<BluesKaj> dunno , are we ? :-)
<ObrienDave> maybe, when this guy understands throughput LOL
 * BluesKaj is recovering from a garage party/gig I attended last night
<ObrienDave> ooooooo been there, done that :)
<BluesKaj> was a fun evening
<daftykins> :D
<ObrienDave> if the quality of the help questions keeps going downhill, i just might get drunk today LOL
 * daftykins sharpens a few penguins for ObrienDave 
<ObrienDave> ;P
<ObrienDave> i'm glad ikonia jumped in on this one. JUST a bit out of my league ;P
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: evening mate :p
 * ObrienDave waves at lotuspsychje 
<ObrienDave> how goes the battle?
<lotuspsychje> fine fine and you :p
<lotuspsychje> lazy sunday here
<ObrienDave> yup, same same. laundry day ;P
<ObrienDave> my step-son's wife has a bad habit of leaving wash in the washer/dryer all bloomin' week. drives me crazy. (short putt?) ;P
<lotuspsychje> i like order in the house also
<ObrienDave> i'm not big on order but sheesh
<ObrienDave> i'm not what you would consider a neat-freak. clean enough to be healthy, dirty enough to be happy ;P
<lotuspsychje> well dirty clothes spreaded around the house, is a bridge too far for sure
<ObrienDave> only in my room, my furniture is still in Oregon. my wife will be here in 2 weeks or so
<lotuspsychje> you guys moving?
<ObrienDave> yea, i've been in CO for 6 weeks or so. got new job \o/
<ObrienDave> great job actually. similar to a shop i worked for for 20 years. loving it
<lotuspsychje> nice!
<lotuspsychje> what kind of business
<lotuspsychje> im gonna create an ubuntu store myself in my country soon: laptops,desktop,phones,tablets all ubuntu
<ObrienDave> i'm a machinist by trade. i do CNC programming and SolidWorks modeling. prototype aerospace stuff
<lotuspsychje> something like system76, but then only with ssd's inside
<ObrienDave> cool
<lotuspsychje> wow looks heavy
<lotuspsychje> im more the hardware/security guy :p
<ObrienDave> yes, i do rocket parts LOL ;P
<ObrienDave> i've been tinkering with computers since '71 (FORTRAN class) always wanted to do IT/Security
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> well ive been underground on irc in the past :p
<lotuspsychje> ssst
<ObrienDave> mums the word ;P
<lotuspsychje> a lot of botnets out there exploiting the world
<ObrienDave> oh i'm sure. mostly taking advantage of dumb people
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: what was your first ever computer?
<ObrienDave> my 1st was a vic-20
<ObrienDave> then c-64
<lotuspsychje> mine was like a super2000 electronic box to connect with wires to make programs :p
<ObrienDave> and i still have my amiga 1000 from '85
<lotuspsychje> after that atari and c64 yeah :p
<lotuspsychje> niceee
<lotuspsychje> we played a lot on the amiga 500 back in the days
<ObrienDave> still works. lost the monitor in a divorce. grrrrr
<lotuspsychje> and press play on tape rambo on the c64 lol
<lotuspsychje> or platoon
<ObrienDave> LOL yup, i remember those :)
<ObrienDave> afk brb
<lotuspsychje> kk laterz
<ObrienDave> in '84 i had the largest c-64 bbs in long beach, ca. 2MB online LOL
<ObrienDave> i still have the drives and the BusCard II
<lotuspsychje> that red cardrige ?
<ObrienDave> naw, it is an IEEE converter for the 2 floppy drives. 1.2 MB each
<ObrienDave> 5-1/4" floppy drives
<lotuspsychje> ah right those
<ObrienDave> the drives used both sides of the disk. no punching the extra hole to make flippy disks ;P
<ObrienDave> THAT'S how old i am LOL
<lotuspsychje> wich year are you from
<lotuspsychje> 77 here
<ObrienDave> i was 20 in 77 ;P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> gtg mate movietimez
<ObrienDave> l8r bud
<histo> Damn cable company.
<histo> Down again
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<lotuspsychje> histo: wich company is that
<ObrienDave> not a nice one ;P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<histo> zito media
<lotuspsychje> never heard of it
<histo> Every two days something on their end causes my modem to just go into this reboot cycle.
<histo> lotuspsychje: it's a rural cable co
<histo> They only service out in the boon docks
<lotuspsychje> i get dns trouble like that too sometimes
<lotuspsychje> from my isp
<histo> It's just a pain to deal with this sort of intermittent issue. Now a tech is going to come out this week and think he fixed it but a few days later boom gone again.
<lotuspsychje> disconnecting me once in a while
<lotuspsychje> always frustrating, you have to keep paying and still have net issues
<ObrienDave> i had the same problem once, turned out it was a faulty switch at the local switch box down the road
<ObrienDave> they gave me a new DSL modem twice before finding it
<lotuspsychje> networking is really a pain job
<lotuspsychje> complex situations can arise
<ObrienDave> oh boy, i need to stay out of #u for now ;P
<lotuspsychje> who's bad news :p
<ObrienDave> pcypher
<lotuspsychje> he's in good hands of k1l :p
<ObrienDave> this is true
<ObrienDave> *bad fingers* *must behave* ;P
<ObrienDave> *slaps own wrists* ;P
<daftykins> one of our special customers huh? :>
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: evening mate
<ObrienDave> naw, just trying to keep the alcohol from getting me kicked from #u LOL
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: hallo sir o/
<lotuspsychje> everything okay overseas :p
<daftykins> sure is! just watching the end of a baseball game
<lotuspsychje> have fun
<daftykins> ah there we go, over now :>
<ObrienDave> omg, someone is using PPA graphics drivers and wants to know why his card in on the fritz
<daftykins> sounds like a job for daftykins
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ObrienDave> daftykins to the RESCUE! ;P
<lotuspsychje> haha
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> never fear
<daftykins> who's the victim?
<ObrienDave> Gallomimia
<lotuspsychje> nitenite
<daftykins> damn wasn't even a graphics issue
<ObrienDave> i can see the help questions in #u are going to require more booze ;P
<daftykins> i might have to part again
<histo> lol
<histo> apparently google translate didn't work well there
<ObrienDave> LOL moar booze then ;P
<ObrienDave> rut roh, did he just say daftykins is wrong??? the gods weep ;P
<daftykins> only from not understanding what i said
<ObrienDave> that figures. danged google translate ;P
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> this gh0st guy is an absolute loon
<daftykins> you can always spot the Linux newbies, they're always trying to setup FTP for some reason XD
<ObrienDave> and he's trying to digest the help from 5 different people. that's always difficult
<daftykins> yeah, even volunteers mess up big time sometimes
<daftykins> often have to shout at them to get off your toes so there's no 'too many cooks' situation
<ObrienDave> oh yea, seen that many times. i back off when someone who obviously knows more than i enters the fracas ;P
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-06-06
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-06-07
<Bashing-om> No longer having fun, so retiring for the eve . G nite .
<ducasse> morning all
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ducasse> morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning ducasse
<BluesKaj> or 'Afternoon rather in your case :-)
<ducasse> close enough :)
<Bashing-om> Gonna go do lawnwork ... back in some bit .
<Bashing-om> And ... mission accomplished . Back ,, on IRC .
<OerHeks> good good
<OerHeks> next one ..
<OerHeks> what type of cloud is so lazy, it will never get up?
<OerHeks> a Fog.
<Bashing-om> Yuk yuk ^^ .. sounds like a condition of my mind .. foggy and wont get going . But I did !
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-06-08
<Bashing-om> end of session .. G Nite
<ducasse> morning, all
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse
<ducasse> hi, BluesKaj :) up late today or just busy? :)
<BluesKaj> it's only lunchtime here ducasse and I'm relaxing , not busy
<ducasse> got my mikrotik router yesterday, just finished setting it up. unless i've forgotten something important, that is.
<Bashing-om> ducasse: :) .. just do not forget the passsword you set .. in all the anxiety of what you may have failed to remember .
<ducasse> Bashing-om: no, all passwords are stored in keepassx with yubikey authentication :)
<Bashing-om> :D
<ducasse> i think the only thing left is ddns and a couple of port forwards. then ipv6 if i can be bothered.
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Lucky you that your ISP supports ipv6 . I keep checking my ISP support ( suddenlink) .. Not to this time is ipv6 working .
<ducasse> Bashing-om: i think every isp here (norway) has supported it fully for years now. mine delegates a /60 based on the modem mac address.
<BluesKaj> ducasse, which model, those routers look interesting , amazon has a pro one for $5K US and others at more down to earth prices
<Bashing-om> Rebuilding the infrastructure here in the US. when fiber optics is the norm .. all will be better .
<ducasse> BluesKaj: i got this one: http://routerboard.com/RB2011iL-RM - brand new for half the price.
<BluesKaj> nice router ducasse and nice price too :-)
<ducasse> BluesKaj: i quite like it so far, it's just soooo much more powerful and flexible than regular consumer gear. it's really nice to work with. i'm looking at a mikrotik wap next ;)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Gonna serve to your neighbors ? That is some gear .
<ducasse> Bashing-om: i mostly got it because i got it cheap, and it's very low-maintenance. i just wanted something that i can mostly set up and forget about. and i've got a lot of stuff :)
<Bashing-om> Back in a long bit, mowing grass .
<OerHeks> what do you do with all that hay ?
<Bashing-om> Back ... quick one .. the "hay", let it lay .. fertilizer !
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-06-09
<Bashing-om> Calling it ... G nite .
<ducasse> morning, all
<OerHeks> hi ducasse
<OerHeks> does it go up .. https://www.rt.com/on-air/proton-rocket-launches-satellite/
<ducasse> wonder what my neighbors will think if i start building something like that in my back yard...
<OerHeks> didn't you build that basement-nuclear-reactor?
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> pretty windy
<ducasse> sure, working on cold fusion now :)
 * ducasse has no basement to build nuclear reactors in
<OerHeks> local store got yellow cake .. but it does give light in the dark
<OerHeks> oh, nice view now
<ducasse> hehe, i saw a photograph of an old chocolate bar in a book, it contained radium...
<OerHeks> 08:39  Launch statistics
<OerHeks> Liftoff of the Proton rocket is 30 minutes away
<ducasse> i wonder if kodi has a plugin for rt so i can get this on the big screen...?
<OerHeks> seems so yes http://kodi.wiki/view/Add-on:Russia_Today_News
<ducasse> thanks, just found it myself :)
<OerHeks> 21 minuts to go ..
<ducasse> i'd really like to see a launch like this irl
<OerHeks> T-minus 15 minutes. The final launch pad workers are evacuating to a safe distance away from the rocket.
<OerHeks> ..yeah you stay and watch ?
<ducasse> watching it now, but it would be cooler to be there is what i meant.
<OerHeks> sure, i understand, not only the sound, but the experience of thrust
<OerHeks> 10 minutes to go
<ducasse> right. you can probably feel that in your bones even at some distance.
<ducasse> too bad there's no countdown visible
<OerHeks> i got the launch info from https://spaceflightnow.com/2016/06/07/intelsat-31-mission-status-center/
<ducasse> got to get some new tv before the launch starts, brb
<ducasse> *tea
<OerHeks> wow
<OerHeks> that went fast
<OerHeks> T+plus 70 seconds. The Proton rocket has passed the speed of sound and the phase of maximum aerodynamic pressure as it heads northeast from Baikonur.
<ducasse> man, that was impressive!
<OerHeks> better than that spaceshuttle, much faster
<OerHeks> silly RT logo is covering the clock
<ducasse> ine second it was standing still, and the next it was several meters off the ground
<ducasse> *one
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey ducasse
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-06-10
<pauljw> hi everyone
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> morning baizon
<baizon> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ahhh finally a network-manager update...
<lotuspsychje> lets hope this will fix many issues now
<baizon> since the last update my appmenu is broken :(
<baizon> i dont see it on my gnome terminal
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<lotuspsychje> xenial doing the weirdest things..
<baizon> nope sorry, it was a gnome-terminal setting :D
<baizon> everything is fine again :D
<lotuspsychje> :p
<baizon> no bugs so far, got only 1
<baizon> when i log into my system and dont wait until xorg configures the fonts are broken
<lotuspsychje> i had issues with wifi icon
<lotuspsychje> only gets fixed after network-manager restart
<lotuspsychje> !info network-manager
<ubot5> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework (daemon and userspace tools). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 2070 kB, installed size 10756 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lotuspsychje> lets hope this update got it fixxed
<baizon> :)
<baizon> im gone... work :)
<baizon> see ya :)
<ducasse> morning all
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-06-11
<Bashing-om> Calling it ... G nite .
<ducasse> morning all
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-06-12
<Bashing-om> Welp, here it is again ... my end of session . G Nite .
<ducasse> morning, all
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-06-05
<fallentree> I really wonder, and I mean actually wonder, not just an empty phrase, if there is any QA done for Ubuntu releases or they're just scripted updates... How is it possible that systemd-resolved became the default resolver when it doesn't work? Not only does it not work with default, but it doesn't work properly even if you disable DNSSEC.
<fallentree> It is only possible if the person responsible for the decision did not even run it. Let alone actually run it for days or weeks even with DNSSEC off (which obviously s/he didn't)
<fallentree> And another thing, how are we supposed to track changes and know when and how things change between releases? systemd-resolved was present even in 16.10 but one could override resolv.conf options with dhclient config. That is no longer the case in 17.04.
<fallentree> Stuff is just randomly broken, untested and shrugged off.
<CoderEurope> fallentree, I take it you have concerns between the gnome 17.04 update ans the present Unity DEnv. Is that correct ?
<CoderEurope> **gnome 17.10 update (concerns) ?
<fallentree> CoderEurope: nope
<fallentree> Though it wouldn't surprise me at all if tha transition was plonked as well.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<immu> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi immu
<immu> whats up BluesKaj
<immu> brb BluesKaj
<immu> back
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<CoderEurope> pauljw, yes dawg here
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-06-06
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> how are you?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: all ok there?
<EriC^^> yup thanks, you?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: finally 2 days off here
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> kitchen has been in overdrive, with sunny weather
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> sure
<lotuspsychje> stil ZZZzzzz in main :p
<EriC^^> yeah :D
<EriC^^> it's always like this in the mornings
<lotuspsychje> whats your time EriC^^
<EriC^^> 8;30am
<lotuspsychje> 7h34 here
<EriC^^> not that far off
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> lets wake them up
<EriC^^> ./floodbots initialize
<EriC^^> oops typo
<EriC^^> :P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> .load SYNSMB 100
<EriC^^> hehe
<lotuspsychje> forgot the real commands a bit
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: in #ubports they got an interesting bot
<lotuspsychje> telegram group bot or something
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<lotuspsychje> have a nice1 guys
<Bashing-om> R&R time \o
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<pree> hi all I'm new to ubuntu. how to check whether my laptop has NUMA support or not ?
<pree> Thank you all
<oerheks> numa as in Non-Uniform Memory Architecture ?
<oerheks> sudo apt install numactl && numactl --hardware #this will show nodes
<pree> works Thank you@ oerheks
<oerheks> yw
<pree> :)
<lordievader[m]> Laptops rarely have numa ...
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<brunch> heya BluesKaj, how are you cooking?
<BluesKaj> hey brunch, fine here with some morning coffee, how about you?
<brunch> BluesKaj: even finer with some morning tea
<BluesKaj> heh, eo each his own :-0
<BluesKaj> to
 * BluesKaj heads to the kitchen for more coffee
<lordievader[m]> ducasse: If you are interested, I fixed my touchpad annoyances by switching to libinput instead of Synaptics.
<tgm4883> nacc: OMFG
<nacc> tgm4883: i'm done :)
 * \9 sighs
<bozza> hey did some popular linux distro abondon irc for slack or something recently?
<tgm4883> nacc: I can't even
<nacc> bozza: that's neither high quality or on-topic for ubuntu
<tgm4883> bozza: well at least this is a slightly better cahnnel...
<nacc> bozza: and who cares if they did?
<tgm4883> nacc: +2
 * bozza was just wondering
<bozza> geez
<nacc> bozza: i don't mean to be offensive, but it seems like something you can google for?
<bozza> nacc: can't find it:/
<bozza> but will say if I do
<\9> maybe you just misunderstood?
<bozza> I am positive a news article said that *someone* moved from freenode to slack for their support chan
<nacc> bozza: that's great.
<tgm4883> let's pretend for a minute that some disto did, we'll call it slackware. So? This is something worth caring about?
<nacc> bozza: and why ask on IRC if they did? it seems like ... trollling
<bozza> legit not trolling
<nacc> bozza: then i really don't know why you are asking
<bozza> because slack seems like twitter on steroids
<nacc> bozza: so ?
<bozza> :(
<nacc> bozza: basically, what you are continuing to not say is "i don't like slack"?
<tgm4883> bozza: literally nothing you are saying matters
<nacc> bozza: that's great, but is irrelevant
 * bozza goes back to where he came from
<tgm4883> bozza: well that's not necessary
<tgm4883> just give me a reason to care
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<brunch> I sometimes wonder if mir would've succeeded had it used wayland
<brunch> and by mir I meant unity8
<Bashing-om> New kernel - 4.4.0-79-generic for xenial is on the street .
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-06-07
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<kostkon> gm
<lotuspsychje> hey kostkon
<kostkon> hey
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/improved-ubuntu-hidpi-support-in-gnome
<lotuspsychje> big updates this morning
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubot5> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.79.85 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<lotuspsychje> https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-3304-1/
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<BluesKaj> Hi pauljw
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj :)
<brunch> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/ubuntu-17-10-daily-builds-gnome
<EriC^^> hi all
<pauljw> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi pauljw :)
<EriC^^> how are you?
<pauljw> doing great, you?  :)
<BluesKaj> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> pauljw: good thanks :)
<EriC^^> hey BluesKaj :) how's it going?
<BluesKaj> good thanks EriC^^ , and you?
<EriC^^> BluesKaj: good thanks
<BluesKaj> got a spot of bother at #ubuntu , this stevenguy is stuck on dpkg --configure = , but doesn't want to kill it
<BluesKaj> dunno what he wants
<BluesKaj> tire of "attitude types" who ask for suggestions then object to each one d
<BluesKaj> beyond my scope anyway
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> what's up?
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> worked a bit in the garden today
<lotuspsychje> and shopping
<lotuspsychje> morning nacc
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/ubuntu-17-10-daily-builds-gnome
<nacc> lotuspsychje: morning
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/ubuntu-decides-replace-lightdm-gdm
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys
<immu> BluesKaj, hey
<BluesKaj> hi immu
<akik> i fail to understand the reasons for changing from lightdm to gdm. gnome 3 works just fine with lightdm
<immu> whatsup BluesKaj
<immu> is their a technical discussion about switching to GDM at launchpad
<akik> i just saw the url lotuspsyche pasted
<akik> 17:29 < lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/ubuntu-decides-replace-lightdm-gdm
<immu> akik, true, but they must have had some documented discussion about it, that what i am interested in
<immu> i got it i got it
<akik> ah it's on lists.ubuntu.com
<immu> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2017-June/004969.html jbca
<akik> yes :)
<akik> i press ctrl-alt-l in gnome and get a lock screen
<akik> i'm not getting what he means with "and using GNOME Shell as a LightDM Greeter"
<akik> i'm using the stock lightdm from kubuntu 14.04
<oerheks> BluesKaj, he has an odd lightdm situation, i could not make sense out of it too..
<oerheks> maybe not running ubuntu at all..
<BluesKaj> he's on ubuntu the DE command showed that , but I think he had a screwup on his nvidia update/install
<BluesKaj> and he blames lightdm which isn't the real problem IMO , but I'll let those who think they know better sort it out
<oerheks> <raga> BluesKaj, should I first try to reinstall ubntu-desktop using ....
<oerheks> here it comes ...
<oerheks> sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-session ubuntu-desktop
<oerheks> gnome-session?
<BluesKaj> now they have him reinstalling systemd
<akik> immu: there's more discussion at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2017-April/thread.html
<brunch> oof crazy
<brunch> whenever I stumble upon these wild problems, I just grab a new image and format
<oerheks> it used to be no problem, 2 desktops on same kernel install
<oerheks> nowadays i seperate installs, too much unwanted situations indeed
<oerheks> maybe the switch to pure snap packages will fix this
<akik> why do they mix desktop settings/configurations? they = ubuntu devs
<oerheks> it is not that easy to blame, wish it was :-(
<oerheks> but then again, it is nice to have something to work out
<immu> akik, thanks
<akik> kde plasma 4 and gnome 3 seem to play nice
<BluesKaj> i stick with kde/plasma. no other DEs needed...begining to think i should stay away from the #ubuntu chat...dunno enough about the changes and their consequences with the other DEs
<akik> immu: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2017-April/004886.html the lightdm founder writes about negative sides in gdm: "- no significant tests (make check runs one thing from 2007)"
<akik> that can't be true
<immu> well what ever the case maybe they are switiching to GDM
<BluesKaj> say that in #ubuntu and see how many corrections you get
<BluesKaj> oerheks, from what i can see they still haven't found a solution to the lightdm issue ...now they have him reinstalling the OS
<oerheks> BluesKaj, did anyone ask what the other OS is, dualboot ?
<BluesKaj> windows I think
<immu> so GDM is it folks :) bravo :)
<BluesKaj> ahh know it alls, they're so sure of themselves until their ideas beginb to fail then they blame the helpee
<nicomachus> what's the lightdm issue?
 * nicomachus hasn't noticed anything...
<BluesKaj> lightdm doesn't load, the user has to start it in the vt/tty
<nicomachus> oh. no problems here...
<nicomachus> but I have some sort of bastardization of lightdm/gdm going on here.
<BluesKaj> this is old news, now they have hi reinstalling the OS
<nicomachus> ever since I installed gnome.
<BluesKaj> yup, that appears to be the case with this one too
<nicomachus> like, I get the gdm/gnome animation on boot, but then log in through lightdm. but if I lock the screen, it gives me the gdm lock screen
<nicomachus> I should probably just remove lightdm.... but I'm lazy
<BluesKaj> heh
<immu> i am wating for offical release of 17.10 to upgrade , wont like to mess with  my system right now
<nicomachus> https://www.sudosatirical.com/articles/police-standoff-outside-house-of-man-not-in-sudoers-file/
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-06-08
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<EriC^^> morning lordievader[m]
<lordievader[m]> Hey EriC^^, how are you doing?
<EriC^^> good thanks, you?
<lordievader[m]> Doing good too :)
<EriC^^> :)
<lordievader[m]> Any plans for today?
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^ lordievader[m] kostkon
<kostkon> hey
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> lordievader[m]: not much just hanging out
<EriC^^> you?
<lotuspsychje> working day here
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-major-linux-kernel-security-update-for-ubuntu-17-04-and-16-04-lts-516294.shtml
<lordievader[m]> Hey lotuspsychje
<lordievader[m]> EriC^^: I have to work today ;)
<lordievader[m]> How are you doing, lotuspsychje
<lordievader[m]> ?
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jink> Hi BluesKaj.
<BluesKaj> hi jink
<lordievader[m]> Hey BluesKaj, jink
<lordievader[m]> How are you guys doing?
<BluesKaj> lordievader[m],  fine here, and you?
<lordievader[m]> I'm doing good :D
<lordievader[m]> Bit grey and rainy weather here though.
<lordievader[m]> That is less.
<BluesKaj> bummer
<BluesKaj> nice here tho
<lordievader[m]> Good to hear.
<jink> Not bad. ^__^
<jink> lordievader[m]: Het is inderdaad behoorlijk pisweer. :P
<immu> whats up
<immu> hi Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> immu: Back to the keyboard . Hello - what's new with you ?
<immu> i bought apple watch series 2 Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> immu: I stay in the dark here . what is " apple watch series 2 " ?
<immu> its a smart watch made by apple Bashing-om
<immu> its like mini phone on your wrist
<Bashing-om> immu: :) that do ring a bell . Meets expectations ?
<immu> yes Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> immu: Then, just goes to show that Dick Tacy was not crazy :)
<Bashing-om> Tracy*
<Bashing-om> !pinning
<ubot5> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<oerheks> important update, i think:  libssl1.0.0 openssl
<oerheks> not announced yet .. https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<Bashing-om> oerheks: I caught the update last night .. glad to see the why .
<oerheks> brb
<immu> nope Bashing-om
<oerheks> hmm sofar: 25-May-2017OpenSSL 1.1.0f is now available, including various bug fixes (no security fixes)
<oerheks> 25-May-2017OpenSSL 1.0.2l is now available, including various bug fixes (no security fixes
<oerheks> i guess no big hackers news stories
<Bashing-om> No hacker news is good news :)
<KennedyS> Hello, I was wondering, what games can be run on Ubuntu, I'm mostly playing cs, lol and pubg
<\9> steam exists if you're into that
<\9> afaik many steam games, including most valve games, now work on linux
<\9> so cs shouldn't be a problem at least
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-06-09
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<EriC^^> morning lordievader[m]
<EriC^^> 1ping
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<lordievader[m]> Hey EriC^^, how are you?
<EriC^^> good thanks you?
<lordievader[m]> Doing good here :)
<EriC^^> :)
<immu> how di all
<lordievader[m]> Hey immu
<lordievader[m]> How are you?
<immu> lordievader[m], hey buddy how are you, i am fine.
<lordievader[m]> Doing good here. Hopefully the weather will clear up in the afternoon.
<lordievader[m]> Now it is a grey and rainy mess.
<immu> hmm its bloddy hot here
<immu> its 38 degree C
<lordievader[m]> Would you like some rain with that?
<lordievader[m]> I don't mind trading these clouds for a clear sky ;)
<immu> sure , its hot and hazzy
<immu> u step outside your home and your face gets burned :_)
<lordievader[m]> Oh, that ain't nice.
<lordievader[m]> https://i.redd.it/7epanbjdji2z.png
<immu> nice commic, can i get to read more of it
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<immu> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi immu
<lordievader[m]> Hey BluesKaj
<lordievader[m]> immu: Don't know, found it on the ProgrammerHumor subreddit.
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader[m]
<immu> hi hi all :)
<lordievader[m]> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> good...morning coffee etc, and you?
<lordievader[m]> Having lunch :)
<immu> i am back
<immu> sorry i dozed off
<immu> brb
<immu> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/gnome-apps-ubuntu-include-default-poll
<immu> please vote
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/ubuntu-is-not-dying-its-regenerating
<immu> lotuspsychje, yeah
<lotuspsychje> !wol
<ubot5> Wake-On-LAN is a feature of a computer's network card allowing it to be remotely turned on. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan for details on implementation.
<lotuspsychje> new trigger added by genii
<kostkon> kinda useful
<daftykins> never been bothered myself (:
<daftykins> hey lotus \o
<immu> daftykins, lotuspsychje hey :)
<immu> 42mm Saddle Brown Classic Buckle
<immu> oops
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins
<immu> WOL i wake my devices my self
<lotuspsychje> hi immu
<immu> i need to decide a purchase for my apple watch band
<immu> its ok to post the link here?
<daftykins> no not if it's apple related
<daftykins> ;)
<immu> can't make my mind up
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: if every volunteer would mention wich google hit number they found their links, channel would be full
<leftyfb> lotuspsychje: I only mentioned it because they had said they had trouble googling on their own
<lotuspsychje> best to focus on the issue itself, instead
<leftyfb> lotuspsychje: usually I just give the results page .... if they still can't find the answer I tell them which result and possibly give the link directly. But I only ever do this to begin with if it's a DEAD simple question they're asking that really should have been googled first.
<leftyfb> lotuspsychje: questions like "how do I install ubuntu" or something.
<lotuspsychje> even then we wont forward nobody to google
<lotuspsychje> we use askubuntu links alot to solve things, we we dont have to mention it we googled it neither
<leftyfb> I will. It's silly to feed that level of laziness. Nor do I want to remember all of the ubotu !commands
<lotuspsychje> the users that need help, can be lazy here
<lotuspsychje> thats whats the help channe is for
<lotuspsychje> to get help with issues
<lotuspsychje> even noob questions
<leftyfb> I do this maybe 5% of the time. Only when it's pretty obvious the person is more lazy than looking for legitimate help. In fact, most of the time it's actually the person just trolling.
<leftyfb> I feel my contributions are valid and legitimately helpful
<lotuspsychje> we can easy see the difference between help needing users and trolls
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: never said your contribution isnt valid, just mentioning its better not to discuss google too much
<lotuspsychje> it avoids too much offtopic
<lotuspsychje> and focuses to a better support experience
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/gnome-apps-ubuntu-include-default-poll
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> i warmed up the channel for ya Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Hey hey ... good day in our neighborhood ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: yeah running smoothly irc lines :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Well ! Let me see what kind of trouble I can stir up :P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: we should have a seperate !amdgpu or mentioning in the !amd trigger
<lotuspsychje> looks like a usefull page right
<oerheks> he should install 16.04
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys lil bit of tv :p
<lotuspsychje> have a nice1
<immu> ouch
<immu> good nite all
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-06-10
<oerheks_> kostkon, i loose track with this guy
<kostkon> :/
<kostkon> he's at it 2hrs now i see
<immu> hi alll
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<immu> lordievader[m], morning
<lordievader[m]> Hey immu, how are you doing?
<immu> i am good, how are you doing lordievader[m]
<lordievader[m]> Doing good too, weather is a whole lot better than yesterday.
<immu> tell me about it send me a weather link to your place and i will send of mine :)
<immu> http://www.accuweather.com/en/ae/dubai/323091/weather-forecast/323091 lordievader[m]
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Bashing-om> !16.10
<ubot5> Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<Mag89189> pastebin.com/dadYGf1M ~ Letter to Santa 2017 ~ [Magizian]
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-06-11
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<baizon> hi lotuspsychje
<baizon> lotuspsychje: its finally done
<lotuspsychje> hey baizon
<lotuspsychje> show me hexchat sysinfo?
<baizon> no hexchat anymore. Got Konversation now :D
<lotuspsychje> oh cool :p
<lotuspsychje> baizon: your on kde?
<baizon> yep :)
<lotuspsychje> baizon: fast as rocket on ryzen?
<baizon> the first thing i notice is, Counter-Strike went from 80 FPS to 270 FPS :)
<lotuspsychje> wow
<baizon> awesome cpu
<lotuspsychje> baizon: wich type of ryzen did you get?
<baizon> lotuspsychje: model name      : AMD Ryzen 5 1600X Six-Core Processor
<lotuspsychje> nice1
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome artful
<ubot5> gnome (source: meta-gnome3): Full GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.22+1ubuntu2 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader[m]
<lotuspsychje> hi kostkon
<kostkon> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> 25+ degrees here today
<baizon> +30 here :)
<Bashing-om> Location: Heber Springs, AR ~ Cond: 64°F (18°C), Scattered Clouds ~ Atmo: 94%, 6.0 mi (9.7 km), 29.99 in (1016 mb) ~ Wind: 0 mph (0 km/h), N, N/A°F (N/A°C) ~ Time: 12:55
<Bashing-om> :)
<lordievader[m]> Hey lotuspsychje
<lordievader[m]> Going to be 28 here.
<lotuspsychje> wow
<lotuspsychje> lookin good for everyone so it seems
<lotuspsychje> working day
<lotuspsychje> have a nice1 guys
<lordievader[m]> You know, libinput is pretty sweet: http://www.lorenzobettini.it/2017/02/touchpad-gestures-in-linux-kde-with-libinput-gestures/
<Bashing-om> R&R time \o
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pauljw> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning pauljw
<BluesKaj> gonna hit close to 90F here today ...too hot for me...just have to crank up the a/c.
<pauljw> :) same here.  got the yard work done last evening so I can just look outside and enjoy...
<BluesKaj> right, the lawn is a little ovegrown , but it can wait ...again :-)
<pauljw> :D
<ducha> I have 16.04 what happens if i change source.list and replace every xenial with zesty
<ducha> would that work
<BluesKaj> ducha, to some degfree , but you'll still end up with a broken system, definitely not recommended
<ducha> i wanted to do that because i want newer software
<BluesKaj> you can't skip over yaketty
<ducha> it thought it would work because it just is new binaries
<BluesKaj> you can  back up your data , the do a clean instll of zesty unless you have separte / and /home partitions then you can install to / and just set the moutpoint for /home in the partitioning phase. That will save most of your settings and data
<BluesKaj> then do
<BluesKaj> but if you have the whole OS on one partition then a complete clean install is required
<ducha> I have to stay with 16.04 because of amdgpupro drivers and I wanted newer software, thats why I was looking for some ways
<ducha> yeah that would be best
<BluesKaj> if you decide to do a clean install, now is the time to set up separate / (root) and /home partitions
<BluesKaj> it makes much easier and quicker
<ducha> I have seperate root and home partitions and I'll stay with 16.04 because of the drivers
<ducha> thank you
<BluesKaj> ducha, well , then just do what I suggested above , install to / and set the mountpoint on /home partition without formatting and the new driver scan be installed after the OS is installed
<ducha> sorry for making this not clear , the amdgpupro drivers are only available for ubuntu 16.04
<ducha> some people tried on zesty but it doesnt work on the newer kernel and xorg
<BluesKaj> ducha, the new drivers can be installed after the OS is installed
<BluesKaj> which graphics card is It
<BluesKaj> ?
<ducha> amd rx 470
<ducha> https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx
<ducha> no support for 17.04
<BluesKaj> yeah, looks like you'll need wait or downgrade the kernel, which is self defeating
<immu> yo all
<baizon> hi immu
<immu> hey baizon :)
<immu> BluesKaj, ducasse lordievader :)
<immu> hi
<immu> 4.12.0-041200rc4-generic
<immu> hi again
<arunpyasi_> DJones, thanks :) and I feel bad on that.
<arunpyasi_> apologies
<immu> did i miss something?
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-06-04
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> everyone had a nice weekend?
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse had a good weekend?
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje - ok, thanks, and you?
<lotuspsychje> great here ducasse sunny and pretty active
<ducasse> same here, going to be another hot day
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<ducasse> does it get hot in the kitchen?
<EriC^^> morning all
<ducasse> morning EriC^^ - how are you doing?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: yeah belgium is always 'heavy' heat due humidity
<lotuspsychje> in dryer countrys like spain, its more lightweight
<lotuspsychje> not far from the sea here neither
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<JimBuntu> yo BluesKaj , I hope you are having a great morning.
<daftykins> \o
<BluesKaj> Hey JimBuntu , good so far, with morning coffee. How about you?
<BluesKaj> Hey daftykins
<JimBuntu> Good here so far, refilled my tea, ready to rock
<BluesKaj> gonna give powerline ethernet a try sometime today. if the adapter kit is delivered on time.
<BluesKaj> just an elcheapo, but according to what i've read they work quite well.
<JimBuntu> Thay can work well, especially if the circuit is all within the same circuit breaker. I haven't used the tech in quite a while, ince upon a time X10 made great stuff using it.
 * JimBuntu realizes it's probably been 20 years....
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu, i've read that they can work thru sub or pony panels too...we're gonna try it in my band mates garage/jam space. if it doesn't work there I'll just set it up here for my old bedroom pc
<JimBuntu> I am sure they have made vast improvements since I last used it. That, mixed with a wireless mesh could be amazing.
<Allie`> BluesKaj: which kit are you using? i find the expensive TP-link one to be actually pretty competitive
<Allie`> shame it doesn't support VLANs yet :P
<BluesKaj> it's the cheapest tp-link available
<Allie`> yeah, they're a good start
<JimBuntu> I can't wait until aprtment complex owners start using this instead of WiFi... or hotels.
<BluesKaj> https://www.tp-link.com/us/products/details/cat-5034_TL-PA4010-KIT.html
<BluesKaj> Hospitals can't due to the clean power restrictions they have on their circuits
<daftykins> wireless mesh is a fad imo, why hop wirelessly when you can just lay a cable/use powerline and put access points on the end :)
<JimBuntu> daftykins, my stuff is mainly wired, less a laptop and tablets.
<BluesKaj> same
<daftykins> oh yeah i do too, but i'm really commenting on the industry there - as these mesh setups seem to be gaining popularity with some
<daftykins> granted the situation becomes very different when you don't have the option to lay cable, such as if you're renting perhaps - but eh
 * daftykins sips a flat white
<JimBuntu> daftykins, help a western bloke out, what's a "flat white" ? Is that a non-sparkling wine... or perhaps a coffee of sorts?
<daftykins> a coffee! must admit i have no idea what it's premise is though, i just see it on the menu and it tastes ok :>
<JimBuntu> Ah, ok. I imagine that it has a fair amount of cream in it.... hence the "white" label.
<JimBuntu> I was thinking "It's a bit ealry for wine, outside of France, that is."
<guiverc> it's nearly 22:40 by my clock; you're welcome to use my clock JimBuntu :)
<JimBuntu> guiverc, I knew you were far away, didn't realize you were that far.
<daftykins> hehe
<JimBuntu> Kiwi?
<guiverc> nah - aussie :)  (melbourne)
<JimBuntu> OMGosh, please tell me you are on FiJi!
<daftykins> ooh, a mate lived there for a couple of years
<JimBuntu> Oh, Ok. So many Aussies on IRC. It's disproportionate.
<daftykins> when i was a kid everyone online seemed to be a teenager from California
<BluesKaj> yup, lots of the 5 eyes
<Allie`> daftykins: flat white is a latte with less milk
<JimBuntu> is that 2 for regular looking, BluesKaj , and 3 for all the things that wanna kill you?
 * Allie` doesn't like a lot of milk in their coffee but also doesn't drink espresso for breakfast :P 
<guiverc> maybe the clock in this room is wrong :(   i turned off my second screen that has the clock on it; so was going by the time on the clock-radio in the room - it's suddenly an hour earlier ! sorry
<JimBuntu> guiverc,  no worries, I figured my maths was off.
<BluesKaj> they had cheap long dustance phone rates in calif
<daftykins> Allie`: ah-ha
<JimBuntu> Allie, I had a request in to my wifes friend from London to determine what a flat white was... need to cancel that ticket, lol
<Allie`> :P
<Allie`> one of the better trendy coffees, imo
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Five_Eyes
<daftykins> i live about 10m from our 'high street' in the centre of town, so i'm spoilt by many cafe options for a takeaway lunch :)
<guiverc> maybe its the long distances in aussieland - irc is a way to speak to your neighbor  (you know the one 12km down the road......)   [not me; I'm in the suburbs of a big city... like most I bet)
<JimBuntu> How is it... that *I* end up being the one living far from the cities, even when talking to Aussies?!
<guiverc> many benefits (probably) living in city daftykins, but I like wildlife, like trees so glad I'm not in a city :)
<daftykins> oh it's not a city, i'm on a small island :)
<guiverc> You're just lucky JimBuntu - i'm often thinking of moving further away from the city; this used to be the 'outskirts' of the city; alas hasn't been for years...
<daftykins> https://goo.gl/maps/xVUE4DMHLyt <--
<JimBuntu> guiverc, we are also thinking of moving, as people keep moving closer. Perhaps it's time for that remote park ranger job.
<BluesKaj> I'm 400KM North of Toronto, practically the North Pole  the way they see things , most city ppl I know are geographically challenged :-)
<JimBuntu> Geez daftykins , you might as well be IN France! Lucky dog.
<daftykins> short ferry ride ;)
<daftykins> i might try and drop by Toronto later this year when i come over stateside again
<guiverc> i live in an island too :) alas not small... daftykins
<BluesKaj> best of bothworlds eh daftykins
<daftykins> been meaning to meet up with two of the guys i chat to there
<guiverc> park ranger job sounds cool Jim :)
<JimBuntu> guiverc, It's been a bit of a dream for the wifey and I.  We almost did it before the urge for kiddies set in. Be those people who watch out for forest fires &c
<JimBuntu> This convo is on-topic because I just said "Ubuntu", btw
<daftykins> there's a game of that :) http://www.firewatchgame.com/
<daftykins> hehehe
<guiverc> :)  yeah I too would love that job; alas not the $s of other choices I fear...
<JimBuntu> This machine I use for IRC is so maxed out on resources, took like 30 seconds to load the URL, lol, thanks Ubuntu for keeping this machine useful
<BluesKaj> I live on the edge of the forest here in my little town ..well a few farms etc but a lot of bush and lakes too
<daftykins> step 1 lay fiber to the watch tower, step 2 work for years to pay it off
<JimBuntu> I have heard of this game. Didn't remember until I saw the front page.
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, You too are lucky. Wherever I go, I don't want my walk to a large river to be any longer than now... 300 paces is enough for me.
<guiverc> 300 paces isn't much, if the river floods though.... (don't you suffered floods?)
<daftykins> maybe 299 are downhill :D
<guiverc> hill would help somewhat !
<JimBuntu> guiverc,  We do not suffer, luckily, about 200 of those paces are down a steep hill.
<daftykins> called it \o/ :D
<JimBuntu> yup, daftykins !
<guiverc> :)  I recall lots of helping family after floods, they lived near rivers, and remember the sandbags etc each year...
<JimBuntu> There are homes about 1.5 km away... that are built about 3 feet above the average water level of the lake that is fed from the river.... they suffer, about every year
<BluesKaj> yeah i'm about  half a KM from a river in one direction and about 2KM from a lake in the other
<BluesKaj> but were a good 20M above the river here
<JimBuntu> I like living near the water, just about the right distance from the lake... since it's an all-sports lake... a.k.a. Party Lake that has lots of noise come summer.
<JimBuntu> I need to request some official Ubuntu pamphlets. I could pass them out or leave a floating thingy on the lake. Grow some converts.
<JimBuntu> lol, buy a gross of USB flash drives... load them up... but would people really insert a random flash drive they find?... Yes, yes they would.
<daftykins> guaranteed :D
<guiverc> Yep most would...
<daftykins> when i was working in a school once, a colleague plugged in a students one and hosed the machine he worked from - before he left for the day he kicked it off on a reinstall xD
<daftykins> i always had a Linux laptop beside me for tinkering so i'd have just sorted it out that way
<JimBuntu> I'm the paranoid one... so a while back when I was at HQ and required a couple people to bring me flash drives for key exchanges... they made sure to wipe/zero their drives and were hesitant to plug them into their systems,lol
<JimBuntu> "He could be testing us, protocol says we have to scan these first, for malware..."
<BluesKaj> the wonderful MSWindows environment
<daftykins> there's nothing wrong with it, just a lot of idiots who can't even drive it properly :)
<JimBuntu> These were Mac users, but same difference.
<BluesKaj> they're bit safer, but probly snobby cool
<daftykins> have to be wealthy to pay 5x more for older hardware :D
<JimBuntu> lol. daftykins  that's all our company used for non-cloud machines.
<JimBuntu> s/used/uses
<daftykins> dishing out macbook pros to staff, is it?
<JimBuntu> Yessir
<daftykins> i'm sure it minimises the efforts of support a fair amount, but the way Apple has moved to soldered on SSDs means there's a fair few more considerations for keeping a staffers data safe
<BluesKaj> ran into a few of those at a party ..told them about how mostly every app on linux is free ...by the looks I was getting I could tell they didn'tn beleive it
<JimBuntu> daftykins, I am with you 1000%. I don't mind not having to answer Windows questions any more though.
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, I am the ugly duckling... as I use Ubuntu instead of macOS. I don't bother trying to convert staff though.
<daftykins> it doesn't really matter that it's free in cost, because it takes you time to convert - so it depends what your time is worth :)
<BluesKaj> I don't bother trying to convert my friends, most are phone addicted now anyway
<BluesKaj> even the older guys like me
<daftykins> mmm i see a lot that aren't bothering with a PC anymore
<daftykins> i think it's because typically their PCs are crap and run badly, but since they may've needed a phone anyway they now have a pretty fast experience with a smartphone
<daftykins> oh man, this tale may amuse you folks
<JimBuntu> mobile is where it's at... bring on the masses of Ubuntu phones already
<daftykins> one of my clients left a flash drive with some important data on it down in their holiday home abroad - so they asked a friends son if he wouldn't mind copying the data from it and sending it
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu, i thought Canaonical gave up on the Ubuntu Phone
<daftykins> he used WinRAR, created a spanned archive (for no apparent reason) then shared it across some weird Spanish encrypted file sharing service xD
<daftykins> but instead of being a single email it was one email per spanned archive, so she had no idea what to do and called me in
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, I suggest they re-up on it... it's either that, or play follow the leader like Android.
<daftykins> cue me piecing together these multiple emails to get them back together - then there was a password across the archive too, sheesh - that lad needs a lesson in practical approaches :>
<JimBuntu> daftykins, lol. WinRAR... I always liked ARJ
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu, if the phone was affordable , I'd probly buy one
<daftykins> not familiar with that one, though i've heard of an ARC recently which is meant to be a Linux implementation for choosing the best tech out of zip/rar/7zip
<daftykins> imo phones aren't about the initial cost, it's whether the software will keep getting supported
<JimBuntu> nice, as they do have their differences. 7zip is becoming the standard, imho
<BluesKaj> daftykins, I don't use aphone for much other than as a phone with a camera :-)
<daftykins> i think that's the way it starts, but once more things become convenient you never know, you might begin reaching for it for more! :D
<BluesKaj> well ido google some things when we get into music discussions at our jams
<daftykins> :D
<BluesKaj> who wrote that tune etc
<BluesKaj> just to settle disagreements mostly, because we have a lot of those ...fortunatly one our guitar players is a walking encyclopedia about rock and country
<BluesKaj> he and his brothers used to get into fist fights over who wrote this and that ...had break them up more than once :-)
<daftykins> haha, bit petty
<BluesKaj> no it was serious business to them
<BluesKaj> one of them still has over 5000 vinyl albums in his collection
<daftykins> yikes
<BluesKaj> yup, 4 or 5 albums every payday foryrs
<BluesKaj> anyway it's still nice to hear vinyl despite the odd crackle and pop
<daftykins> i've never heard one on a proper setup, but having heard you have to actually clean the things to ensure playback is good - that's me out instantly
<BluesKaj> yeah no digital sampling correction there..and .analog has become expensive now
<BluesKaj> speaking of phones tho, I'll be in the market for one soon, this little alcatel is too small for my fingers
<daftykins> ah har
<daftykins> after something simple, or will you be forced to move to a smartphone?
<BluesKaj> well, it is a smartphone, but it's using a realy old android OS and it has a small screen
<daftykins> ah right
<BluesKaj> alcatel idle one mini
<BluesKaj> err idol one :-)
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i just chose the moto g6 play dual SIM for someone
<daftykins> she's finally retiring her 2009 nokia 7020 flip phone
<BluesKaj> yeah i had a moto flip phone til about 3 yrs ago
<BluesKaj> til my wife lost it , so i bought a new one and the same day she found the moto in the bottom her purse :-)
<daftykins> https://www.amazon.ca/Motorola-XT1922-5-Factory-Unlocked-Smartphone/dp/B07CHWTWYP/
<daftykins> yikes that was only £150 here
<daftykins> ah marketplace seller, eww
<BluesKaj> the new one  was the little alcatel at 100bucks
<BluesKaj> daftykins, our buck is only 78 cents US ...the money markets love screwing us, because our currency is like petro dollar to them
<daftykins> mmm, we use England's pound so i was on xe.com converting it :>
<daftykins> came out to £190 so not too far off but still a large %
<BluesKaj> yup
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj,  one of the small joys of not bring retired... I haven't payed for a phone in ~20 years
<JimBuntu> s/bring/being
<BluesKaj> some of the US rust belt border cities accept our dollar at par just to increase their business
<JimBuntu> Wow, I haven't heard of that in a long time.
<BluesKaj> buffa for examplelo and detroit
<BluesKaj> buffalo
<BluesKaj> oops
<daftykins> a mate lives in Sault Ste Marie, he says the folks over the bridge pop over for some low tax shopping :D
<BluesKaj> oh yeah, lots ...the Ontario "Soo" as it's known locally keeps the Michigan side going
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> and i thought us Guernsey folk had people beat for pronouncing things nowhere near how they're written
<BluesKaj> altho the stell plant on the ontario side is gonna suffer duie to Trumps misguided idiotic 25% tarif on steel
<BluesKaj> scuse the poor spelling, guess spellcheck was turned off
<JimBuntu> I don't worry about such things here.
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu, you're a pretty good speller..so am I usually, but my typing skills suck :-)
<JimBuntu> Thanks, my typing skills could use improving. Although I type fairly well by touch only, I still find myself looking down way too often.
<daftykins> i never got good at the number row's symbols touch typing, but i type fine enough without a glance
<BluesKaj> my 9th grade typing teacher gave me a passing grade in her class as long as I didn't elect her class the next yr :-)
<pragmaticenigma> I'm a great touch typist, my issue is I often switch the meaning of my sentence unintentionally by forgetting my word contractions
<JimBuntu> "Keyboarding" class... lol. That was fun. Teacher hated that I didn't use the "home row"... I use the wrong fingers for so many things. I type with basically 4 fingers and 1 thumb. with the other thumb held down as an achor.
<BluesKaj> despite being taught the touch typing technique I'm still a hant and peck guy
<BluesKaj> hunt and peck  ;-)
<JimBuntu> hant and peck + hunt and peck = haunt and peck! Sounds super fun to me!
<BluesKaj> yeah I'm haunted by it
<JimBuntu> boogie woogie boo
<daftykins> yeah i won't be told how to type either, just do it
<JimBuntu> I learned my typing skills as a youngster using the Commodore 64, that keyboard was big for my wee hands at the time. Muscle Memory is hard to retrain it seems.
<pragmaticenigma> I don't use the right fingers for most of the keys. I use the finger that is closest to the key I need at the time I need it... sometimes it's the right finger for the key, sometimes it's not. My left pinky is almost always anchored on shift though
<daftykins> same :D
<daftykins> i do have to giggle if i see folk who toggle caps lock for a single cap
<JimBuntu> I shattered my right pinky as a child ( nothing soft about softball ) as a young'one. So I don't use it for anything. Crushed bone only heals to much.
<pragmaticenigma> I've done that when I'm single hand typing. what irks me the most is Lenovo keyboards though. swapping the function key and the ctrl key around
<JimBuntu> I know your pain pragmaticenigma, when it comes to Lenovos... try mixing Lenovo + MacBook + normal...
<pragmaticenigma> I find the swap more annoying on the laptops... regular keybaord doesn't bother me as much.
<daftykins> as long as i've got super and my alts, i'm good :>
<BluesKaj> I really didn't start using a keyboard until the early 80s when my job required using instrument application based computers, so learning to type again (even hunt and peck) at 40 wasn't much fun.
<pragmaticenigma> I've never had much luck with the super in linux... just doesn't always seem to work, even with standard simple keyboards
<JimBuntu> Really? I don't use it much, only to bring up Dash search, once in a blue moon... but it works for me in that respect. I can't speak outside of Ubuntu though as I decided a number of years ago not to play with other distros ( unless I build them myself ).
<BluesKaj> build from scratch JimBuntu or build like gentoo?
<BluesKaj> trying gentoo 10 yrs ago was a (WTF?) mistake, it scared nme off for life i thinkl
<BluesKaj> as the saying goes, no country for old men :-)
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, Build from scratch or BuildRoot type stuff
<daftykins> i find it an inefficient use of resources, conceptually
<JimBuntu> daftykins, Gentoo, for sure. For embedded systems with highly limited resources, it's OK
<daftykins> *nod*
<BluesKaj> hmm, never seen icons freeze in the task manager before..had to reboot
<hggdh> late morning to all. Thunderstorm woke me, thank the gods
<JimBuntu> Great morning hggdh !
<BluesKaj> 'Morning hggdh
<BluesKaj> a cold rainy day here
<hggdh> a hot rainy day here :-)
<hggdh> or, in other words: Texas sucks
<BluesKaj> Northern Ontario isn't much fun right now either, swarming with blackflies this time of yr..mosuitos will be here next :/
<BluesKaj> mosquitos even
<daftykins> :S
<daftykins> so glad we don't get many
<BluesKaj> and we have the 10 yr cycle of the tent caterpillar swarms too
<BluesKaj> some birds love it , other won't touch them
<BluesKaj> others
<hggdh> I put a fly trap in the backyard last week, it is still going, and now has about 3cm of dead flies in it
<hggdh> (I mean depth)
<daftykins> wowzer
<EriC^> what is this fly trap?
<BluesKaj> but one good thing, I've seen a lot more bees than in past yrs
<EriC^> crap i cant even type anymore, both my wrists have 2cm balls swollen on each side of my palm O.o
<EriC^> can one use a gpu with a laptop?
<JimBuntu> EriC^,  external GPU? Sure can.
<BluesKaj> there are outboard gpus
<EriC^> how difficult is it?
<EriC^> what do i search for to buy?
<JimBuntu> As far as I have heard, it's basically plug and play as much as any internal GPU. Simply need to install the correct module(s). afaik, no worse than normal NVidia headaches.
<daftykins> well you first have to check if you have thunderbolt / express card
<BluesKaj> EriC^, this has an annoying video accompanying the text , but it looks useful https://www.pcworld.com/article/2984716/laptop-computers/how-to-transform-your-laptop-into-a-gaming-powerhouse-with-an-external-graphics-card.html
<EriC^> it seems you connect it to the place the wifi card is usually connected in the laptop
<EriC^> does that make sense?
<JimBuntu> sounds like an express port
<daftykins> no it doesn't
<EriC^> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q4VMLF6/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=
<JimBuntu> lol, this computer is so slow right now.... fully utilized resources.
<JimBuntu> Yup, mini-PCI Express connection. That's dope.
<daftykins> honestly it would make far more sense to just buy a cheap older generation desktop
<daftykins> that's a really terrible idea :)
<EriC^> it's only $50 though
<JimBuntu> but, I like lots of fragile cables running out of my "netbook" lol
<EriC^> motherboard + ram + hdd + i7 cpu would cost like $500+
<EriC^> i could run it on the older hp laptop i have, it's an i7 4core with 6gb ram and an ssd
<daftykins> but you don't need to buy new is what i just said
<EriC^> ah i cant find used stuff here easily
<hggdh> EriC^: it is  a plastic packet with an entry point, and some powder insider. You fill it half-way with water, and hang outside
<daftykins> nah it's totally impractical, even if you did have the slot and the design of your laptop let you trail the cable outside - you've got to know that you only get about 75% of the performance of a graphics card when attached externally - and that's with proper thunderbolt enclosures
<EriC^> hggdh: aha, pretty effective
<EriC^> oh
<EriC^> thought itd be 100%
<daftykins> you have to buy a graphics card *and* a desktop PSU to run that adapter you linked, too
<hggdh> indeed it is. More than I expected. Side result, though, is that it seems the flies call their friends to the party. So you have to hang the packet farther from the door...
<daftykins> i would be willing to bet both Linux and Windows would be nightmares to run with that, too
<EriC^> heh
<EriC^> this is a crazy idea, i wonder if i could use the ps4 gpu to game on the pc
<daftykins> well the game is on the consoles too, be easier to just play it there :)
<EriC^> i dont like the controller in it, i tried hooking up a keyboard and it kinda works it lags a little though
<EriC^> (the mouse lags)
<daftykins> mmm not designed for it
<EriC^> yeah
<daftykins> there's the software that lets you use your PS4 over the network from a PC too, but i don't know what influence that has on input devices
<EriC^> right, brb
<oerheks> AI gets better every full moon
<hggdh> heh
<tomreyn> artificial lack of intelligence.
<oerheks> hggdh and tomreyn: Hi and thanks for your reply. ... Answer or reply soon. Thanks again : )
<hggdh> perhaps this is why he got booted from the mint channels?
<oerheks> Noooooooooooooo... mint channels never ban AFAIK
<nacc> theh are just saying they won't go back, not clear if they've been kicked to me
<hggdh> I did not say kicked :-)
<oerheks> i think it is an IRC bot that came with the illegal guitar-pro-6 of arooni
<oerheks> :-D
<hggdh> nacc: he has been warned enough. Let's see what happens now
<nacc> hggdh: ack
<hggdh> patience -=1; if (patience < 0) then finish;
<oerheks> lets send an invite from ##linux then?
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> might even work. Is ##linux +r, or not?
<oerheks> err .. not sure how to do that in hexcaht..
<tomreyn> * ##linux :You're not a channel operator
<hggdh>  /mode <channel> will reply with the channel modes in effect
<hggdh> and it is not +r, so he can go there
<tomreyn> but inviting him wont work. maybe we can create ##linux-invitation-for-berwyn and setup channel forwarding on it to ##linux
<tomreyn> and then invite him
<hggdh> Mode ##linux [+CLPcnptf]
<hggdh> too much effort
<oerheks> ##ubuntu-for-mint-users
<oerheks> & wsl
<tomreyn> ##mint-support-for-mint-users-who-ask-for-ubuntu-support
<hggdh> LOL
<oerheks> double ## good
<hggdh> well, wil walk the dogs now. I will see what happened when I am back
<hggdh> oerheks: please do not respond
<hggdh> sigh. He was going out finally...
<oerheks> Thanks, but he is "berwyn!*@* added to ignore list."
<hggdh> heh. It works
<tomreyn> this works better
<hggdh> unfortunately it does
<hggdh> and now we will have to deal with the (potential) fallout
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-06-05
<hggdh> now we wait
<oerheks> yes, on the nvidia issue ... sudo prime-select nvidia & reboot?
<hggdh> IDK, sorry, I make sure, nowadays, *not* to get anything with nVidia...
<oerheks> i have ati 54xx running, 2x hd, no issue running 2 youtubes
<Bashing-om> And I run nvidia .. both open source and porprietary drivers - on different installs on same machine.. no issues with either  :P
<Bugzie> hmm
<Bashing-om> Too slow to hold my attention .. G nite guys \o
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse lordievader
<lotuspsychje> !memtest
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<ducasse> hi lordievader - wb
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<ducasse> all well thanks, and you?
<lordievader> Doing okay here.
<lordievader> Quite nice weather.
<lordievader> Sunny and warm.
<BluesKaj> Hey lordievader, ducasse , doing fine here too :-)..had to displace okular with foxit reader due to a printing problem with okular on my passport  reapplication. Foxit solves the problem.
<ducasse> it's really nice here today, after all the heat it's cool enough to live with
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj
<lordievader> 👋
<lordievader> I moved to Evince for my pdf reading. Only reason is that more transition effects are supported.
<BluesKaj> well okular was putting spaces where they don't belong in my name, address etc
<BluesKaj> weather's a bit crappy here, cool and rainy , but i don't really mind since the new grass seed application needs a lot of rain
<BluesKaj> lordievader, transition effects?
<lordievader> Yes, for presentations.
<lordievader> PDF actually supports quite a few transition effects.
<BluesKaj> ok what do you mean by transition effects? I still don't understand that phrase
<BluesKaj> got an example ?
<BluesKaj> ok I found it on google, lordievader, now I understand
<BluesKaj> a little pizazz to your presentation :-)
<lordievader> Indeed
<ikonia> pragmaticenigma: did you want me ?
<pragmaticenigma> ikonia: I had a thought about indica.... but I think they're just being difficult
<oerheks_> lonely people..
<pragmaticenigma> something like that?
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<oerheks_> *hips*  arooni, no-one runs 18.04 .. that issue happens on mint only, AFAIK
<EriC^^> evening all
<oerheks_> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey oerheks_
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-06-06
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<EriC^^> morning all
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> rabel_: welcome
<rabel_> :)
<rabel_> hi there. i heard that a lot of companies don't want to use ubuntu because it has no hardware certification and is considered "less enterprise" than sles or rhel by a lot of people. on the other hand i read that ubuntu is one of the most common linux distro out there. which is true? do you know any bigger companies that use ubntu as a server os?
<lotuspsychje> rabel_: debian & redhat are also know for many server uses Os
<lotuspsychje> not sure wich is biggest
<jink> YOUR MOM
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | jink
<ubot5> jink: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<jink> :')
<lotuspsychje> rabel_: ubuntu stats not too long ago, showed alot of server usage worldwide
<rabel_> lotuspsychje: can you tell me where to look that up?
<lotuspsychje> rabel_: i think its pretty relative to compare stats like that, as we cant be 100% sure of what happens worldwide
<ducasse> rabel_: i'm sure canonical would be happy to answer your questions about this, if you contact them
<lotuspsychje> rabel_: i think a good aproach for this, is to start inquire why you ask exactly?
<rabel_> i ask because my boss told me to focus on the disitributions that potential customers are using. and he thinks that ubuntu is not one of them.
<rabel_> lotuspsychje: so if i can provide him numbers or examples of big companies using ubuntu on servers, i can concentrate on ubuntu ;)
<lotuspsychje> rabel_: and your potential customers target server or home desktops?
<rabel_> server
<lotuspsychje> then your boss is pretty wrong
<rabel_> that's what i think, too. but i need to show him something to convince him
<lotuspsychje> rabel_: this might be a good start: https://blog.ubuntu.com/2016/04/07/ubuntu-is-everywhere?utm_source=omgubuntu
<rabel_> lotuspsychje: thank you.
<lotuspsychje> rabel_: the article is from last year, so might have changed since then
<rabel_> lotuspsychje: even more interesting would be if i find something for the situation in germany.
<lotuspsychje> rabel_: for that, perhaps would be wise as suggested contact canonical as ducasse said
<rabel_> yes, probably.
<rabel_> thank you both. i will do that :)
<lotuspsychje> rabel_: if you can convince its to gain new customers to ubuntu server, pretty sure they gonna answer
<lotuspsychje> !canonical
<ubot5> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<guiverc> rabel_, i see lots of stuff via ubuntu.insights (insights is marketing stuff from canonical) such as https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/04/26/ubuntu-18-04-lts-optimised-for-security-multi-cloud-containers-ai/  that may be of interest; regularly articles focus on companies using ubuntu; but I rarely take much notice (other than scanning for uwn purposes [particularly in the past])
<lotuspsychje> we should have a !contact trigger :p
<lotuspsychje> rabel_: deutsche telekom is on ubuntu aswell
<rabel_> lotuspsychje: are they? they are mentioned a lot, but i cannot find a place where is exactly that "telekom is on ubuntu", so that i could show it to my boss
<lotuspsychje> Deutsche Telekom is developing and deploying many new cloud applications on Ubuntu OpenStack as part of its secure and highly scaleable public cloud Business Marketplace ecosystem for SMB customers.
<lotuspsychje> rabel_: https://blog.ubuntu.com/search?q=deutsche
<rabel_> thx
<lotuspsychje> rabel_: https://www.openstack.org/foundation/companies/profile/deutsche-telekom
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<daftykins> \o
<BluesKaj> Hey daftykins
<daftykins> all well? any progress with Konversation?
<BluesKaj> not really ..no response to my queries in the konv chat
<daftykins> :( not a good sign
<daftykins> a few years ago i had the same kind of issue with irssi, but i'm glad they sorted that out
<BluesKaj> most kde users run quassel which I find fugly and weirdly laid out without any options to change it
<BluesKaj> ok trying out quassel , seems the socks5 proxyworks, and managed to make the "look" less annoying
<oerheks_> instead of cat etc issue >> hostnamectl status :-D
<oerheks_> but that reveals some unique numbers...
<daftykins> o0
<oerheks_> :-)
<oerheks> oh, that annanilator .. if you cannot find the versions ..
<oerheks> hi there TJ-
<nacc> oerheks: right
<TJ-> oerheks: how you doing?
 * oerheks drops 4.17, waiting for 5
<oerheks> good, long time no see :-D
<TJ-> yeah, busy here on the farm
<oerheks> I can imagine that
<oerheks> this hot & wet spring, does nature explode :-D
<oerheks> i bet "acpi_osi=Windows 2018\"
<TJ-> something like that, or 2017. That'll likely solve all those AE_NOT_FOUND errors for several ACPI DSDT Methods
<oerheks> and bios update, i already told him,
<TJ-> There's a later firmware available?
<oerheks> maybe ..
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-06-07
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<EriC^^> morning all
<xangua> Midnight hi
<lotuspsychje> hey xangua
<lotuspsychje> night owl :p
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<lotuspsychje> all great here lordievader
<lotuspsychje> cuppa coffee and silent morning
<lordievader> Good to  hear :)
<lotuspsychje> and raining now oO
<xangua> Rain sucks in hot weather places... Just makes them hotter when it's gone
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Here it is synny and warm.
<lotuspsychje> belgium is a very humid country
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<ducasse> i'm good thanks, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here.
<lordievader> Back in Holland 🎉
<lotuspsychje> wb :p
<ducasse> lordievader: been away?
<lordievader> Yes, had a conference in Germany.
<lordievader> The Biergarten was fun 😁
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Allie`> EriC^^: don't you mean... c-ya? ;)
<EriC^^> Allie`: haha :D
<ducasse> morning, BluesKaj - how are you today?
<BluesKaj> Hey ducasse, doing fine here, how about you?
<BluesKaj> trying out the Kvirc IRC client, lots of options , too many aamof, not easy to find some settings
<EriC^^> '''
<BluesKaj> how to remove joins and parts for example
<BluesKaj> Hey EriC^^
<ducasse> BluesKaj: all well here, thanks - quiet day
<EriC^^> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> no hard font setting for the the chat text , gotta use ctl+ "+"
<BluesKaj> pita so far, the devs priorities seem much different than mine :-)
<ducasse> i'm going to stick with weechat, like it a lot :)
<BluesKaj> i prefer GUI clients for irc and I'm begining to appreciate quassel's connection options, the proxy connection actually works :-)
<BluesKaj> oops, crashed
<ducasse> seeing people write "wouldn't of" instead of "wouldn't have" is like nails on a chalkboard, even to a non-native speaker
<BluesKaj> heh, yeah, grammaticals are rampant these days ..it's due to the vernacular and misunderstanding of the word being pronounced
<BluesKaj> ducasse:   Europeans and Scandinavians especially are very well educated in the English Language, much better than here in NA I think...the liberal education policy in Canada has ruined students ability to spell and use grammar correctly.
<ducasse> i can sort of understand the misunderstanding because of how it sounds, but 'have' makes sense - 'of' doesn't :)
<BluesKaj> for sure, yes
<ducasse> possible, i know very little about your educational systems. we have good english education all the way through school and pick up a lot from tv and music etc.
<BluesKaj> My son is appalled at the poor grammar and spelling he sees while marking some examination papers at the unviversity level.
<ducasse> that's sad, at uni level they should know their own mother tongue
<BluesKaj> the "don't make them feel uncomfortable" polcy of teaching in the elementary schools is ruining   our children's ability to compete due to the utter lack of proper English from every standpoint...it's almost like a conspiracy to bring them all down to the lowest common denominator
<BluesKaj> those who really want to learn and do so on their own will soon be the winners in this society
<BluesKaj> my wife was a teacher at the elementary and high school level and she saw this coming 40 yrs ago. I remember her being chastized by the principal of the elementary school, where she was running the school library, for letting kids take out books that were supposedly "beyond their comprehension"
<ducasse> sure. i read a parent online saying it was inappropriate to talk to children in an angry tone, that's taking things a bit too far. how are you supposed to discipline them if you can't even do that?
<JimBuntu> England English and NA English are no longer the same language.
<JimBuntu> NA English has changed dramatically less than UK English over the last few hundred years.
<Allie`> Nevermind Scottish and Welsh Englishes, as well as Aussie/South African/etc :D
<JimBuntu> South African "English" is amazing. It's basically a pigeon language with all that dutch mixed in.
<BluesKaj> Hi JimBuntu, true enough
<ducasse> \o JimBuntu
<JimBuntu> Great morning BluesKaj and ducasse
<JimBuntu> ducasse, I would start by scolding that parent... first by SMS, then probably face to face... with their husband present ( I know what you speak of )
<JimBuntu> Funny story about Welsh....
<JimBuntu> I somewhat recently read about how there were various people on a train... one of them was talking on their phone... one of the passengers got tired of it and started yelling at the phone talker...
<JimBuntu> ... about how rude it is to speak arabic on the phone when no one can understand it, blah blah... the person who had been talking on the phone explains... they aren't speaking Arabic, they are speaking Welsh... and since they are in Wales... perhaps the English speaker should stop speaking the foreign language and mind their own business.
<lordievader>  > the "don't make them feel uncomfortable" polcy of teaching in the elementary schools is ruining our children's ability to compete due to the utter lack of proper English from every standpoint...it's almost like a conspiracy to bring them all down to the lowest common denominator
<lordievader> Speaking of this "don't make them feel uncomfortable" mentality, I saw a nice sketch about this some time ago. Let me see if I can find it.
<lordievader> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh3Yz3PiXZw
<BluesKaj> it's ok if they use normal voice level, but some think that what they say is so important that they feel the neded to share it with everyone.
<BluesKaj> hmm, crashed again... cheking the logs
<JimBuntu> "Students count, Teachers divide" <-- I like that chant
<ducasse> great story, JimBuntu
<ducasse> :)
<JimBuntu> Thanks ducasse , it's not all that funny, except perhaps to me.
<ducasse> to me as well :)
<JimBuntu> 2000 + 2000 is obviously 20,002,000 and not 22,000 or 4,000.
<ducasse> :)
<ducasse> seems it's too hot for you to be doing math :)
<Allie`> nine. it's nine.
<JimBuntu> This one is good too... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKcWu0tsiZM
<BluesKaj> let's see if old knoversation can hold up under the this unstable condition
<BluesKaj> got a msg in /var/log/syslog that my nvidia driver is not up to date ...using nvidia 390.59, but the quessel version  should be using 390.67
<BluesKaj> strange
<BluesKaj> since the new version isn't availble
<BluesKaj> BBL,stuff to do for a while
<EriC^^> afternoon everyone
<lordievader> 👋
<EriC^^> hey lordievader
<lordievader> How are you, EriC^^ ?
<hggdh> morning, folks
<pragmaticenigma> morning
<pragmaticenigma> question for the masses... I'm trying to locate a video editor that can edit a MPEG-TS/PS file for cutting out segmentts of the video, then transcoding the remaining content into mkv container with x264 and aac/mp3 audio. So far tools that I have used result in the audio losing sync with the video. Is there a application (or even a tutorial) that would fit my needs?
<daftykins> is it MPEG2 at source within the TS?
<JimBuntu> pragmaticenigma, not the simplest... but if you know the parts you want to remove... ffmpeg
<pragmaticenigma> JimBuntu: I've tried, but I need GUI in order to layout the cut points
<pragmaticenigma> And ffmpeg with my settings has also caused audio sync drifting
<daftykins> try feeding the main file into handbrake and see if the output is synced up
<daftykins> it's essentially just a GUI wrapper around x264 and so on but eh, might be helpful to do that step first THEN chop it up
<Allie`> we should bite people less for falling prey to elementary's marketing
<Allie`> it's not a good habit
<hggdh> the reasoning I missed in the discussion is "ElementaryOS is Ubuntu the same way Ubuntu is Debian"
<daftykins> all elementary/Mint users should be shot on site :)
<hggdh> :-)
<Allie`> daftykins: alright, hitler
<Allie`> :P
<daftykins> er, site and sight both :D
<Allie`> but 4srs: let's not bite users for using distros that have great marketing but bad engineering
<Allie`> most elementary users can be convinced over to ubuntu+gnome, for instance
<daftykins> conversion isn't your goal here, directing to the right place for support from their *REAL* distro is, or you're welcome to take it up directly if you're in the mood
<daftykins> if they're in there because their distro lacks a community, then highlighting that is always a good move too, maybe they'll see sense
<hggdh> that's OK. One should use whatever distro one feels comfortable with
<hggdh> daftykins: +1
<Allie`> conversion may not be the goal, but "ugh ubuntu users are assholes" is not a thing we want to achieve
<Allie`> i mean, we ARE assholes, but it's bad press ;)
<JimBuntu> Yes, we don't want everyone finding out
<JimBuntu> We can also point them to ##linux...
<hggdh> no, it is not something to strive for. But there is only so much that can be done in #ubuntu without having the channel mutate itself into chaos
<daftykins> there always used to be a claim around that Mint holds back security updates though, no good reason that distro is still alive
<Allie`> daftykins: Mint can absolutely burn
<Allie`> they still don't have a security team i don't think
<daftykins> ah good you are on the same page :>
<Allie`> oh yeah, i dislike elementary and mint something fierce
<Allie`> but i can understand why someone would be taken by them
<Allie`> especially "new" users coming from windows/etc
<JimBuntu> How does this conversion work...? Is it... Windows -> Mint -> Ubuntu -> Debian -> Arch -> Gentoo ?
<hggdh> actually, for me it was the other way around
<Allie`> I went windows > 4.10 > mint > ubuntu > mint > macOS > macOS/ubuntu Gnome
<Allie`> (you can tell about what point I decided I cared about audio drivers)
<daftykins> macOS :(
<hggdh> <nothing/> -> Slackware -> RedHat -> SuSE -> Gentoo -> Debian -> Ubuntu
<lordievader> Gentoo \o/
<Allie`> daftykins: my macs are basically music appliances
<Allie`> they just happen to be nice machines too :P
<Allie`> like, I wish I could just buy an X280 and stick linux on it and not have to deal with other operating systems ever again
<Allie`> but I also like my audio drivers working
<daftykins> their hardware is horrible and made to fail and not be repaired
 * Allie` redirects daftykins in mint's general direction :P
<Allie`> their hardware has not failed me in the decade and a bit i've been using it, with one exception which was my fault
<Allie`> and, hey, the 12" macbook runs ubuntu awesomely
<daftykins> that's the one the class action lawsuit has begun for the butterfly switch keyboards which fail
<daftykins> +for,
<daftykins> you might just have old enough kit that doesn't use the soldered in SSDs then
<daftykins> (the 12" definitely does, though)
<pragmaticenigma> handbrake doesn't allow for cuts though... handbrake is what I currently use for the final transcode process... I'm trying to find a solution that can handle things at one time
<JimBuntu> !lightworks
<JimBuntu> Lightworks - https://www.lwks.com/   ? pragmaticenigma
<Allie`> daftykins: soldered SSDs are a feature to me - my music macs are appliances, the less moving parts the less there is to fail
<pragmaticenigma> JimBuntu: Ideally looking for the freemium end of the spectrum
<Allie`> the first gen butterfly keyboards were a bit naff, but even then they're not horrible by any means
<JimBuntu> pragmaticenigma, https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/tag/videoeditors
<pragmaticenigma> I've tried avidemux and Tencoder
<daftykins> Allie`: no you misunderstand, a normal SSD is removable as it's SATA or PCIe attached, so even if the machine dies the data is all right there when unplugging it (if no backup is in place)
<pragmaticenigma> JimBuntu: I'm hoping to find suggestions for applications other's have had success with. I can lookup all sorts of applications the same as you, but that doesn't give me the desired user experience side of the equation
<daftykins> newer apple hardwares soldered on SSD chips means you're mostly up a creek without a paddle if the attached mainboard fails
<JimBuntu> pragmaticenigma, Ok, I don't generally use any GUI ones... so I could only talk about things like gstreamer, x264 & ffmpeg
<Allie`> daftykins: i've had one logic board failure about 5 years ago and they gave me a new machine :P
<pragmaticenigma> JimBuntu: That's easy to use when all you want is to transcode... but I need edit... hard to edit video ... kind of a visual element
<pragmaticenigma> Allie`: They do that when you're in warrenty... wait until you're out of warrenty
<daftykins> pragmaticenigma: again you missed the point, my suggestion was convert THEN chop, but just see if the conversion leaves it desynced or not
<daftykins> Allie`: i really detest the way Apple fans call it a logic board :( must be paying a lot on the ol' applecare front then
<daftykins> they only care if you're lining their pockets :>
<Allie`> eh, they used to pay for themselves pretty well when music was my day job :P
<pragmaticenigma> daftykins: That's what I'm doing now... Using MythTV's editor to chop and convert from TS to PS... then handbrake to carry the last mile to compressed
 * Allie` had a business acc and all
<Allie`> Applecare's just another expense
<Allie`> sure, they were a bit of money, but... eh, they did pay for themselves and the alternative was *windows*
<daftykins> let's not have one of those pathetic conversations where you embarass yourself
<pragmaticenigma> daftykins: I'm tring to get away from needing MythTV's editor as it requires I'm at the machine with MythTV running (remote running is too slow over my network)...
<daftykins> no OS wars today please :>
<daftykins> (apart from the Mint slaying, that's fine ;D )
<daftykins> pragmaticenigma: no that sounds like the other way around to what i'm suggesting?
<Allie`> daftykins: all I'm saying is that it made sense for me at the time :P
<Allie`> I was working with stuff that needed Windows or MacOS, I picked the one that was stable
<pragmaticenigma> daftykins: It is... but it's even worse when I do what you have suggested... the audio goes from a second or two delay to up to a full minute, and it ends up being a sliding delay... the video starts with a 15 second audio delay, by the end of a 30 minute show, it's off by 3 minutes
<Allie`> these days I straddle linux and macOS about equally, depending on what I'm doing. I'd love to give up the macs entirely someday, but, eh... i'm not interested in rushing that
<Allie`> but yes, this is all subjective: objectively mediocre linux distros are the thing we agree on ;)
<pragmaticenigma> daftykins: Going by wisdom of many A/V forums... MPEG2 is far easier to edit and manage than using a containered format. The Containered formats require to transcode out of the comrpessed format, edit, then recompress
<pragmaticenigma> MPEG2, doesn't have such a huge leap in the decompression, as it's minimally compressed
<Allie`> you can have lossless/uncompressed video in containers too
<Allie`> they're containers, the codec doesn't matter
<pragmaticenigma> Allie`: You completely missed the point
<Allie`> we're all talking past eachother today, apparently
<daftykins> pragmaticenigma: demux maybe, not not transcode
<daftykins> so essentially you asked a question then said no to any and all suggestions without giving them a go
<daftykins> cool :)
<pragmaticenigma> I said no, because I have tried them in the past
<daftykins> so a direct conversion from source with handbrake is out of sync, or no?
<pragmaticenigma> handbrake is fine, but you cannot edit video (cut segments out)
<pragmaticenigma> and when I use Avidemux to do the video cuts, I get audio sync issues.
<pragmaticenigma> Avidemux is a frontend GUI to FFMPEG... It doesn't matter if I start with MPEG2-TS, MPEG2-PS, x264/aac, for the content, and whether I use a transcode while cutting or do a copy with cuts removed. Both end up with the audio out of sync
<daftykins> yeah i wasn't suggesting handbrake for the editing given... it's not an editor
<pragmaticenigma> and I get what you were suggesting... transcode with handbrake, then use an editor to cut the unwanted parts. However that ends up with a worse sync issue for me.
<daftykins> ok, that's the response that matches what i was suggesting
<pragmaticenigma> I presume that the worse effect is due to the fact that the editor has to take it from x264, decompress it, cut, recompress it, the changes in the time codes no longer easily sync up with the audio time codes
<pragmaticenigma> or these editors are making no effort to cut the audio at the same time codes
<daftykins> maybe they have to have the audio and video handled separately in some manner o0
<pragmaticenigma> usually, yes
<daftykins> maybe the codec choice of the audio factors in somehow too
<daftykins> are you really wasting time recording broadcast TV though? :D
<pragmaticenigma> Being on a ISP that has a "data plan" ... yes... I record broadcast to watch later... often months later, most of it is already automatted (handbrake is controlled via script)... it's just MythTV's editor is so heavy just to remove the commercials
<pragmaticenigma> I've been trying to figure this out for a number of years... what I do does work for me, just would like to be able to put the MythTV machine else where the in house and use a video editor on a laptop.
<pragmaticenigma> So no answer is not going to bother me... I appreciate the suggestions, just looking to see if anyone had a new idea I hadn't encountered yet
<pragmaticenigma> gotta scoot ...ttfn
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> lemme get a drink first
<EriC^^_> evening everyone
<EriC^^_> !pnig
<EriC^^_> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox
<ubot5> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.2.10-dfsg-6 (bionic), package size 16661 kB, installed size 77107 kB
<oerheks> oh roadrunner is back, with random question..
<nacc> which they also asked in -server
<Bashing-om> oerheks: ^ Puts me in mind as one who does not want to do his own homework :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-06-08
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Day crew is on ,, us night guys can now retire :)
<ducasse> hiya Bashing-om - how have you been? all going well?
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Well enough :) .. support has gotten real slow .
<ducasse> Bashing-om: no major challenges? well, in a way that's good, i guess.
<Bashing-om> and ' nuff again for this session ,, outta here :P
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<ducasse> morning lordievader - how are you doing?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<Allie`> morning all
<lordievader> 👋
<Allie`> y'know what, as much as i strongly oppose some of the ubuntu design decisions... i'm so glad we have a certified hardware program/etc, that's why i'm still here
<guiverc> :) @ bot Allie`
<Allie`> c:
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<daftykins> hey \o
<daftykins> all well in diet america? :)
<hggdh> morning
<daftykins> o/
<hggdh> daftykins: diet America keeps on dieting, and getting, ah, larger
<daftykins> just a joke name for Canada :D
<BluesKaj> Hey ducass, daftykins, hggdh, well we're more Trump like in ontario, Rob Ford's (former coke snorting mayor of Torornto) brother Doug just won a landslide victory in the Ontario elections ...a promise them everything so called conservative
<daftykins> ah so that's who he is, my friend in Hamilton was mentioning voting yesterday
<BluesKaj> oop sToronto :-) ...
<BluesKaj> yup, I didn't vote his party ..he has no experience in politics on that level, he was a Toronto city councillor before running for the conservative party's leadership, but hemanaged to win that by too many cnadidates splitting the vote
<BluesKaj> now we have newbie running the show ...circus is more like it
<sonicwind> join the club :-)
<BluesKaj> yeah,  goinf downhill fast
<BluesKaj> ducasse: , bought a new audio receiver on amazon, supposedly has great sound, not too expensive and enough power for this living room https://usa.denon.com/us/product/hometheater/receivers/avrs540bt
<ducasse> BluesKaj: cool, congrats - denon makes good stuff
<BluesKaj> ducasse:  yeah, my 13 yr old Harman Kardon still sounds good but I can fix some clunky switching problems between audio and video sources an d still have decent sound
<BluesKaj> with the Denon
<BluesKaj> the HK will be a bedroom system now
<ducasse> you already have speakers for the bedroom system?
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i wish i could get rid of the idle buzz on my bedroom NAD
<daftykins> it happens even with speakers detached, so must be the transformer
<ducasse> \o daftykins - how's you?
<daftykins> pretty good thanks! lazy day today as i'm mostly waiting on other peoples actions to progress some work
<daftykins> just plugged in my old das keyboard for a test :>
<daftykins> how's things your end?
<ducasse> my laptop keyboard is on the fritz - one more reason to consider an upgrade. thinking of buying a refurbished thinkpad.
<daftykins> ah yes you mentioned finding the local reseller, sounds like a plan
<ducasse> other than that luna and me are good :)
<daftykins> i'm still waiting on a client deciding what to do about a system that's failing
<daftykins> fools continue to use it despite knowing it's at deaths door
<ducasse> i should do something about my fileserver as well, but money
<BluesKaj> ducasse yes i have a pair  home built pilips speakers from the 80's and they still sound good
<BluesKaj> philips rather
<BluesKaj> daftykins:  got one of those led lampa nearby the NAD, those can cause weird noises in audio equipment
<BluesKaj> lamps
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj all good on your side?
<BluesKaj> yeah, surviving :-)
<lotuspsychje> great, weekend here
<daftykins> BluesKaj: nah, does it with the speakers disconnected too
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins
<daftykins> hmm i think i was going to test it next at another house just to rule out the mains supply
<daftykins> hi lotus :) all good in the hood? :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah all good here thank you
<BluesKaj> yeah so far the weather's nice , lotuspsychjenice
<BluesKaj> oops
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: they predict 'tropical heat' on our side this weekend
<BluesKaj> heh, phat phingers missed the back space
<BluesKaj> whoa , not fun for you, gonna be 24 and sunny here
<EriC^> hey guys
<lotuspsychje> yoyo EriC^
<EriC^> :D
<BluesKaj> hey EriC^
<nacc> lotuspsychje: ah it's nice when IntelCore is /ignore'd
<BluesKaj> think I'l go back outside and finish trimming ...BBL
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: have fun
<lotuspsychje> nacc: that guy keeps on returning with weird stuff :p
<nacc> lotuspsychje: yes, i think they are a troll.
<EriC^> hey BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> nacc: lol at they
<BluesKaj> well, got roped into setting up a gazebo .looks like I'll be gone for the duration...take care
<daftykins> hehehe
<EriC^> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<lotuspsychje> new factoid
<lotuspsychje> !netplan
<ubot5> Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<blackflow> a factoid about snaps would be useful too.
<daftykins> pretty sure i'd seen one
<lotuspsychje> !snappy
<ubot5> Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: you can request ideas to factoids if you like
<blackflow> yah but snappy ain't it snaps, it's a distro.
<daftykins> might be another one, search the db
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: how would you describe a snap factoid?
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: "Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io"
<lotuspsychje> good idea
<daftykins> comparing to alternatives isn't an explanation though
<lotuspsychje> you know howto request?
<daftykins> the best descriptions are free from existing examples
<blackflow> daftykins: but gives people an idea. "containerized software packages" is the base explanation, imho.
<daftykins> "Snaps are images of software including all of a programs dependencies needed to run, avoiding the hassles of incompatible libraries on a host. For more info go to..."
<blackflow> "images of software". what's that :)
<blackflow> photos?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> hehe, a fair point, but i think you can see what i'm getting at too
<daftykins> an ideal would probably be neither of ours
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: /query ubottu and !snap is your-description-here
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: when found as good idea, the ops will add it
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: done, thanks.
<lotuspsychje> tnx you
<daftykins> now sit back whilst they remain pending for 6 months
<daftykins> \o/
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> they added/changed some good stuff lately daftykins
<daftykins> \o/
<lotuspsychje> nite nite all
<lotuspsychje> see you another timezone
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-06-09
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> good morning
<oerheks> :-)
<ducasse> hi oerheks - how are you, drabber and pien today?
<oerheks> great, already had a walk
<oerheks> cats don't need assistant walks .. lucky you
<ducasse> yup, all i had to do was open the window for her
<EriC^^> morning all
<oerheks> go back to sleep EriC^^
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> i was working on the car, it's damn hot
<oerheks> i was working on my bike, sanding it,.. it is hot indeed
<EriC^^> what kind of bike is it?
<guiverc_t> i was working on loading ammo for tomorrow, the temp was perfect !
<guiverc_t> (a bit late - I was thinking of goldilocks & the three bears :) )
<EriC^^> :D
<oerheks> https://www.dropbox.com/s/uii6i3bsvesfaqk/2018bakfiets4.JPG?dl=0 > https://www.dropbox.com/s/s09dptvhi403vgs/2018-fresh-paint1.JPG?dl=0 https://www.dropbox.com/s/klgfdd2kfrutxt7/2018sanding-bike.JPG?dl=0
<ducasse> realtek is such a trashfire
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tomreyn> right, we should build a wall between realtek and us.
<tomreyn> or something
<blackflow> package up tiny fire extinguishers made by Atheros, with every Realtek product.
<blackflow> srsly, snaps are a good idea, but too much is too much. gnome calculator as a snap is ridiculous. 170MB just for a calculator. what problem does that solve? what is wrong with gnome's own calculator that comes with gnome that's already installed?
<blackflow> it is also very buggy. took a minute to start, so I went in to investigate wth... apparmor denials galore. logs working overtime just to log the brokenness of snap'd calculator.
<Allie`> blackflow: it's in there as a deb
<Allie`> `apt install gnome-calculator`
<Allie`> ta-diddly-da
<blackflow> teh ridiculous default still remains, and I'm curious as to why it is.
<tomreyn> probably as a POC ;-)
<tomreyn> you know, prooving exploitability on windows is usually done by sapwning the calculator
<blackflow> which is about execution of arbitrary code, and to make it visible, they spawn the calc. Same can be done with snap'd calc because the exploit vector is not in the calc.
<blackflow> I can think of so many more valuable POCs for snaps. Say... Firefox being snap by default. Chrom(e|ium). Steam. Why not Steam. So obvious.
<tomreyn> you wouldn't want steam installed by default. firefox could work, but i'd suspect submitting to maintinaing that as a snap for 5 years was not seomthing developers were entirely hot about.
<tomreyn> (when it also needs to be maintained as a deb at the same time)
<blackflow> that actually negates the existence of snaps in the first place.
<blackflow> which is wrong though. Snaps are supposed to put the application delivery into the hands of vendors, and it's actually far easier to maintain a piece of software for 5 years as a snap, than as a deb that might grow dependency issues as time passes.
<tomreyn> note i'm just speculating, i can be entirely wrong about this.
<oerheks> LOLz... a rant over 170 mb ... https://snapcraft.io/gnome-calculator
<blackflow> oh my I guess Im becoming dyslexic. that was version, not size
<blackflow> snap info gnome-calculator | grep installed
<blackflow> installed:   3.28.1              (170) 2MB -
<tomreyn> whoops
<tomreyn> i still like ranting over snap and applications installed from them by default, though.
<tomreyn> making it the default installation source for unexperienced users (who will only get to see the gnome / ubuntu app store) seems like a good choice only from a financial aspect.
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: brb grabbing a coffee real quick :p
<lotuspsychje> jesus.. https://hastebin.com/fusibesure.go
<lotuspsychje> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1038368/slow-boot-on-ubuntu-18-04
<lotuspsychje> its all over the web
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-06-10
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Early bird, for the worm ?
<lotuspsychje> got attacked by mosquito
<Bashing-om> that will do it too :P
<lotuspsychje> coffee & idle on sunday mornings zzzz
<Bashing-om> coffee is good :)
<lotuspsychje> hey IcemanV9
<lotuspsychje> morning
<IcemanV9> evening, sir
<IcemanV9> modal diaglog window is attached to their parent window was enabled by default. it drove me batty today. thanks goodness for the tweak to turn it off! argh
<IcemanV9> *dialog
<lotuspsychje> window of what IcemanV9 ?
<IcemanV9> any application - it moved with the window when i tried to see information behind the dialog.
<lotuspsychje> ah
<IcemanV9> it wasn't a good idea at all to have it enabled by default. anyway, tweak saved my day (and hair) : )
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> !16.04.2
<ubot5> 16.04.2 is rescheduled to February 16th due to several last minute issues with building and testing the ISOs. You can install the 16.04(.1) ISOs and run the updates if you are in a hurry.
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: solved your problem of long boot? I just found a bug in Bionic and it's been reported since 2016, with a comment that might explain long boot times.
<blackflow> bug #1579580
<ubot5> bug 1579580 in ureadahead (Ubuntu) "ureadahead reports relative path errors in journalctl output" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579580
<blackflow> see comment #11 . Found that thing because I found massive spamming by ureadahead in my logs as well.
<blackflow> now to figure out why gnome crashed on idle computer that stayed up overnight (no suspend activated). upon restarting the shell (alt+F2+r), the dock would not come up.
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: think its not related, as my 16.04 went rocketfast
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: only experience this on bionic
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: but lemme check anyway in syslog
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: hmm found also ureadahead spams
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: comment #3 fixed it for me
<lotuspsychje> lemme do that
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: i dont have a ureadahead.service.d folder, do you?
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: no you create it. just run   systemctl edit ureadahead.service  and add those three lines.
<blackflow> it will open an empty file in the $EDITOR, so you just need to override ExecStart   (twice, exactly like in the comment)
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: ok got a quiet.conf now containing [Service]
<lotuspsychje> ExecStart=
<lotuspsychje> ExecStart=/sbin/ureadahead -q
<blackflow> now reboot and see if that fixes the issue. even if it doesn't, it quiets down the logs, this was waaaay to spammy.
<lotuspsychje> kk lets c
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: doesnt feel too shiny yet :p
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: ive been looking up more yesterday
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: livepatch is also one of those /dev/loops
<blackflow> oh you use livepatch? how's that going.
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: not real sure yet, just enabled from welcome screen
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: been tweaking all things in the book yesterday fstab, swappiness
<lotuspsychje> services
<blackflow> unfortunately, gnome is very buggy and log-spammy. plenty of errors on a seemingly working computer so it's very hard to tell what's relevant and what isn't.
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: https://hastebin.com/hodozafimo.go if every dev loop takes 1,5 sec we get a long boot right
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: that depends. you stated long wait times to get to the login prompt, so these would be meaningful causes only if the gdm.service has to wait for them to finish first.
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: the other way around, i get long load from login ==> to desktop
<blackflow> oh. huh.
<blackflow> how long is long? I get a second or two.
<lotuspsychje> 25 secs
<lotuspsychje> hence why im frustrated :p
<blackflow> well, I'd try stracing /usr/sbin/gdm3 from the gdm3.service. strace can output to a file so you can inject it in ExecStart of the service (at least in theory). However, gnome is a very complex beast, so who knows which of the ten gazillion processes it spawns, is doing the hogging.
<lotuspsychje> yeah must be gnomes fault, as unity did great on my ssd
<lotuspsychje> canonical promised faster booting, but not sure where they at yet
<lotuspsychje> i hope for .1
<lotuspsychje> if not, alot of unity users will have the shock of their lives transitioning
<blackflow> choosing gnome was a strategic mistake of the decade.
<lotuspsychje> they should at least tweak gnome for lightweight overall
<blackflow> Unity was/is the best desktop environment of them all.
<lotuspsychje> so i think also
<lotuspsychje> installed 100's of machines with unity flawlessly
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: oh lol, good luck with that. that's an impossible task. it _would_ be possible if gnome devs would stop breaking it and try to stabilize, fix bugs, before pushing on. but eh, that's a wet dream. recently even the dev said it's a lost cause and cannot be optimized because of architectural mistakes.
<lotuspsychje> and ok..its a gnome fork
<blackflow> unfortunately time required to find and fix what needs to be fixed, is approximately the lifetime of the LTS. by the time you've stabilized it to some decent level of usage, it's being deprecated and on you move to the next cycle.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> i still dream of a nice vanilla ubuntu desktop that works like a charm
<lotuspsychje> and i need it for my customers too
<lotuspsychje> so im gonna file bugs till they fix
<oerheks> blackflow :-o
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<EriC^^> hey all
<BluesKaj> hey EriC^^
<BluesKaj>  hey oerheks
<EriC^^> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> I've had good luck with realtek, despite all the negative comments I've seen about it
<lotuspsychje> never had firmware issue?
<BluesKaj> not that i recall, lotuspsychje. Most of my experience with their products has been with  audio drivers, never seen any reltek on my linux machines , just waaay back on my W98
<BluesKaj> the W98 was an HP , think the nic was a realtek
<lotuspsychje> ah
<blackflow> bummer, second freeze in less than 24 hours. something involving nvidia, xorg and gnome. methinks nvidia is the real cause and the other two are cascading from that. upgraded to latest 396 from the graphcis PPA. lets see how that works.
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: from now we hear good things on nvidia-390
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: didnt see alot machines yet in the past that didnt like unity
<lotuspsychje> or they needed to be reaaal old
<lotuspsychje> like an aspire 1350 of my aunt
<lotuspsychje> even didnt like lubuntu lol
<tomreyn> hmm, well, whatever helps, i guess
<tomreyn> did they try xubuntu or similar 'simple desktops' on 18.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> got an old laptop here i tested minimal bionic on lubuntu
<tomreyn> might have been easier and a better way forward than reinstalling 16.04
<tomreyn> (but i guess 16.04 is what they wanted)
<lotuspsychje> wasnt bad, but in my opinion lubuntu 16.04 rocked
<Artur> Did you maybe migrate from mac to ubuntu?
<Artur> I mean change keyboard setup.
<Artur> I wish I could change my pc keyboard to match keys on macs.
<Artur> for example alt+t new tab
<Artur> not ctrl + t
<Artur> I wonder if I could change something in this matter or get used to new layout.
<arth7774> I must ensure I 'am properly logged into this channel. Could you say smth?
<arth7774> EriC^^:
<arth7774> EriC^^: hi
<EriC^^> hi
<arth7774> EriC^^: Do you set your mind to improving this channel?
<arth7774> How can I know if someone is actually on this channel. Is his nickname colored and bold then?
<Bashing-om> All rite ! .... I am ready to have fun now :P
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-06-01
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<marcoagpinto> Hello!
 * daftykins hides
<daftykins> good afternoon
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhhhh
<marcoagpinto> yesterday I watched several lectures of my Unity course
<marcoagpinto> :p
<marcoagpinto> but the quizz was too hard
<marcoagpinto> I failed several questions in it
<daftykins> shocking!
<lotuspsychje> unity course?
<marcoagpinto> yes, I asked in the Facebook group if the diploma at the end would mention the score... they say it doesn''t
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje: yes
<marcoagpinto> I want to remake games again
<marcoagpinto> it will take me over a month or two to finish the course as I can't focus more than 30 minutes per day
<marcoagpinto> and I only wrote some two new paragraphs about Benoulli in my thesis :((((((((
<marcoagpinto> I can't focus on everything
<marcoagpinto> Bernoulli*
<lotuspsychje> more cola, more work :p
<marcoagpinto> when I got up at 5am, I had no cola :((((((
<marcoagpinto> I had to drink tea and water
<joelcrump> i always have diet pepsi on hand
<marcoagpinto> I only go to the store every two days or so
<marcoagpinto> so, I drank a bottle today and have another for tomorrow
<marcoagpinto> then, on the next day I need to buy two more bottle
<marcoagpinto> and repeat the ritual
<marcoagpinto> bottles*
<marcoagpinto> Buaaaaaaaaaaaa.... yesterday I saw an ad about a 14'' laptop with 8-cores... "AMD using 7 nm lipography" :(((((
<daftykins> lithography, yeah - that core count in a laptop though, not gonna be great
<daftykins> hot hot hot
<daftykins> or just hamstrung
<marcoagpinto> I notice my laptop sometimes does tasks faster
<marcoagpinto> for example, when I select "statistics" in my Hunspell tool, sometimes it decodes 70K words/second and other times just 40K
<marcoagpinto> it is very wierd
<marcoagpinto> noticed*
<marcoagpinto> sorry for the typos
<marcoagpinto> I am stressed
<daftykins> about what...
<marcoagpinto> many things
<marcoagpinto> I will return later
<marcoagpinto> take care everyone
 * sarnold hides his pepsi
<daftykins> xD
<Bashing-om> UWN633 fresh off the terminals: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue633 :D
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-06-02
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<oerheks> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey oerheks
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> welcome Greenfrog
<Greenfrog> who said that? jk, is that a bot response?
<Greenfrog> guess so
<Greenfrog> guess its nice to ge greeted but it would be nice if it was a "real" person not a bot, bot, bot
<oerheks> maybe it is ..
<Greenfrog> is what? explain, i'm feeling dense
<Greenfrog> its getting near the wee hours, so, maybe my comprension is less
<Greenfrog> i saw you in another room :)
<Greenfrog> oerheks:  yes i did
<Greenfrog> oerheks: slumin were u?
<Greenfrog> hahe
<ducasse> that was a real person, actually
<Greenfrog> ok, nice
<Greenfrog> i get so few and far between, and then they say, "speak on topic or leave"
<Greenfrog> not explicidy said, but in fered
<Greenfrog> seems they have beat down any convesation other than "its the topic"
<Greenfrog> to me, thats sad
<ducasse> if you want offtopic chat, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Greenfrog> seems to take out any huminality, :P
<Greenfrog> I WANNA EXPRESS MY HUMANITY: ok go to http: expressyourself.com anything eles you need?
<Greenfrog> irc now stinks except for help
<Greenfrog> but, if you cant express your issue in a concise format it gets rejected, becuse the guru's in the channel don accept y our nOOby expression
<Greenfrog> sorry i'm not on their level, i've gotten rejacetd by users that felt my question beneath them
<Greenfrog> :P thanks
<Greenfrog> ok another put off
<Greenfrog> thanks for nothing
<ducasse> many channels will reject your question if it's clear you've not made basic research yourself
<ducasse> not #ubuntu, however
<Greenfrog> in most cases i have, and found no results on the net, so many irtations of linux and so many comments not up to dade with my current version
<Greenfrog> ok so do this...not my version
<Greenfrog> not my screen
<Greenfrog> ok, never mind i'll go else where
<lotuspsychje> Greenfrog: hi
<lotuspsychje> Greenfrog: you joined #ubuntu you can express yourself about ubuntu here
<lotuspsychje> bye
<marcoagpinto> Heya
<marcoagpinto> guys?!
<oerheks> girls?
<marcoagpinto> where?!
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-06-03
<tarelerulz> You ever just install Ubuntu to find it broken?
<joelcrump> perhaps unsupported hardware or something?
<ducasse> good morning
<TJ-> g'morning :)
<lotuspsychje> morning TJ-
<Wh1teR0se_404> hello guys how are you doing?
<akem> Hey. Doing ok.
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-06-04
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey TJ-
<TJ-> hiya lotuspsychje
<ducasse> morn TJ-
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-06-05
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<guiverc> I just looked at https://askubuntu.com/questions/1247146/ubuntu-app-store-doesnt-show-any-installed-application , turns out my groovy system does the same. I can't see a cause; if anyone wants to enlighten me please do  (I'm more worried that it's a bug, but I'm tired and won't remember this tomorrow to chase up)
<oerheks> guiverc, indeed ..
<oerheks> now i cannot reach out to the permissions of a snap :-(
<oerheks> guiverc, after full upgrade, it is working again?
<guiverc> I've lots of lxqt updates so upgrade hasn't finished... oerheks (also got a lvm package issue that maybe is cause for my system)
<oerheks> before updates, i have seen the same behaviour.
<guiverc> thanks oerheks, nah no change (but I now wonder if the lvm2 issue (post installation) my system has is cause for me anyway..  (i'll have to fix that to keep exploring on this system)
<leftyfb> hggdh-msft: msft?
<hggdh-msft> leftyfb: yes, I joined the light side of the dark force
<leftyfb> care to share what sort of things you're working on?
<hggdh-msft> no prob, for me it is just escalation support for Linux under Azure.
<hggdh-msft> the interesting part is I found  some folks I knew there as well.
<hggdh-msft> but most of the open source is published on github; as far as I understand, only when a project starts it is considered internal-use
<lotuspsychje> good midnight
<jeremy31> 37 minutes late
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> its the mosquito's fault
<daftykins> early in my timezone (:
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-06-06
<ducasse> good morning
<sergeykish> Hello, I just found about Popularity contest https://popcon.ubuntu.com/ It looks good - 2802536 submissions, but inside ... bash - 2798890 installations / 7649 usage, firefox - 2580554 installation / 3519 usage, is it broken? Debian PopCon has no such problems
<sergeykish> is this right channel? that's part of the infrastructure...
<oerheks> those stats are over a large period of time, more than 10 years
<sergeykish> yes, but 2798890 is not comulative
<sergeykish> and that's Debian https://popcon.debian.org/
<sergeykish> bash - 200905 installations vs 160484 usage, firefox-esr 89756 installations vs 43723 usage - that's possible
<sergeykish> considering zsh - 14409 / 7564, chromium - 28688 / 13407, chrome - 22229 / 13773, quite organic
<sergeykish> I've found snapshots https://flamingspork.com/popcon-historical/data/
<sergeykish> 2011-01-01: bash - 182722 / 1624035, firefox - 152481 / 1516774
<sergeykish> So it looks like in 2011 there were 180000 popcon users and now about 8000
<oerheks> the anon stats in current installs end up here, i think >> https://ubuntu.com/desktop/statistics
<sergeykish> oerheks: that's another system
<sergeykish> ubuntu-report
<sergeykish> People freak out and remove popcon (which is not activated I believe)
<sergeykish> hm, it was enabled by default https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/popularity-contest/+bug/298617
<sergeykish> (2008)
<sergeykish> oh, no it was not 'While popcon is installed by default, it is not enabled by default'
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-06-07
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
